# Which PerC Members Would Make a Cute Couple?



## Swordsman of Mana

title says it all! :kitteh:


----------



## 7rr7s

Well, this is going to get interesting...


----------



## unINFalliPle

Panoramiq 's mine! Now, he's just going to run away from me. :tongue:


----------



## Dauntless

KindOfBlue06 said:


> Well, this is going to get interesting...


Blue, you are entirely correct! :laughing:


----------



## Kormoran




----------



## Helios

Hah oh god. I don't even know where to start with this. Do I even want to name names? :x


----------



## milti

I bet @Mr. Meepers is in demand. Just saying. Meepers don't come along everyday.


----------



## 7rr7s

http://personalitycafe.com/infp-forum-idealists/96160-long-awaited-infp-matchmaking-thread.html

:wink:


----------



## Ace Face

I would throw @_Swordsman of Mana_ with @_Dylio_. If circumstance would allow, I would smash @_KindOfBlue06_ with @_StaceofBass_ because they're both awesome sauce. I would definitely want @cue5c and @_Sonny_ to happen. And again, if circumstance would allow, I would throw @_MegaTuxRacer_ and @_CaMiMa_ together and see what happens. I don't think they've ever even spoken, but they are both teh awesome... you never know. I would throw @_Chipps_ with @_Figure_. They would definitely give each other a run for their money  I think @_mushr00m_ would do well with @_Tater Tot_ :3 hehe.


----------



## CaMiMa

Ace Face said:


> I would throw @_Swordsman of Mana_ with @_Dylio_. If circumstance would allow, I would smash @_KindOfBlue06_ with @_StaceofBass_ because they're both awesome sauce. I would definitely want @cue5 and @_Sonny_ to happen. And again, if circumstance would allow, I would throw @_MegaTuxRacer_ and @_CaMiMa_ together and see what happens. I don't think they've ever even spoken, but they are both teh awesome... you never know. I would throw @_Chipps_ with @_Figure_. They would definitely give each other a run for their money  I think @_mushr00m_ would do well with @_Tater Tot_ :3 hehe.


What the hell. We have spoken. I told him he reminds me of the guy from Wilco.

Other than that, thanks for the "awesome".


----------



## MegaTuxRacer

CaMiMa said:


> What the hell. We have spoken. I told him he reminds me of the guy from Wilco.
> 
> Other than that, thanks for the "awesome".


 @Ace Face The flint was wet when we met.


----------



## J Squirrel

Darn. Somebody beat me to @Sonny and @cue5c. 

Well I'll second that then.


----------



## wisterias

@FacelessBeauty and @His Dudeness.


----------



## Helios

J Squirrel said:


> Darn. Somebody beat me to @_Sonny_ and @_cue5c_.
> 
> Well I'll second that then.


Crap that was mine too, haha. :x
It's got my vote!



wisterias said:


> @_FacelessBeauty_ and @_His Dudeness_.


You sure about that?

I'd say that you and @Bast could work. :3


----------



## Helios

Ace Face said:


> I would throw @_Swordsman of Mana_ with @_Dylio_. If circumstance would allow, I would smash @_KindOfBlue06_ with @_StaceofBass_ because they're both awesome sauce. I would definitely want @_cue5c_ and @_Sonny_ to happen. And again, if circumstance would allow, I would throw @_MegaTuxRacer_ and @_CaMiMa_ together and see what happens. I don't think they've ever even spoken, but they are both teh awesome... you never know. I would throw @_Chipps_ with @_Figure_. They would definitely give each other a run for their money  I think @_mushr00m_ would do well with @_Tater Tot_ :3 hehe.


You did not just pair @_Chipps_ with @_Figure_. It would be interesting though, I'll admit. xD

I'd put @_Figure_ with @_luemb_ anyway. @_Chipps_ and @_Grau the Great_ could work though.

EDIT: Oh how could I forget!
@J Squirrel and @StaceofBass. :mellow:


----------



## kaleidoscope

FacelessBeauty said:


> @_Chipps_ and @_Grau the Great_ could work though.


Aw _hell _no.


----------



## 7rr7s

Hmmmmm, after careful consideration, I'd say @Eerie and @timeless would be a good match.


----------



## Helios

kaleidoscope said:


> Aw _hell _no.


That reaction is priceless. <3


----------



## Ace Face

I'm going to try again for both tux and cammie, lol. 

For @MegaTuxRacer I'm going to suggest @chimeric... or perhaps even @bowieownsmysoul... or maybe @Longdove :3 

For @CaMiMa, I could picture you having fun with @redmanXNTP  

If I failed for both of you again, just suck it up


----------



## Ace Face

FacelessBeauty said:


> You did not just pair @_Chipps_ with @_Figure_.


I totally did. They should make internet babies for us, too :crazy:


----------



## snowbell

mushr00m said:


> Id put: @_saintless_ and @_Diphenhydramine_ @_KindOfBlue06_ and @_Boss_ @_kaleidoscope_ and @_Doll_ @_Frosty_ and @_Tater Tot_ @_Tincan_ and @_chip_ @_ethylester_ and @_moondog_ @_The King Of Dreams_ and @_snowbell_
> 
> :tongue:


. That would lead to some epic conversations though :happy:



The King Of Dreams said:


> Huh?


:laughing:.


----------



## redmanXNTP

Ace Face said:


> For @_CaMiMa_, I could picture you having fun with @_redmanXNTP_


What the hell's going on here?


----------



## goastfarmer

kaleidoscope said:


> I thought I was your favorite :crying:


I dun know about that. Though, I did say _one of my favorites_...










I think you and @Boss would make a very interesting dynamic anyhow.


----------



## J Squirrel

The King Of Dreams said:


> No, I was serious. It's platonic. @_J Squirrel_ no not THAT kind of brother & sister. Geeze! These people around here!


----------



## bromide

KindOfBlue06 said:


> Only if I can quote Ayn Rand in post coital bliss.


Sure, but only if you're up for post coital punches in the junk ;D


----------



## Nafatali

J Squirrel said:


> @Nafatali and @The King Of Dreams would sure be interesting.
> 
> So. Much. Random. :crazy:


Insanity!!!


----------



## Figure

This thread makes me want to drink. Profusely.
@FacelessBeauty I never thought I'd say this, but I actually may have been convinced that you're a real ESFP.


----------



## Helios

Figure said:


> This thread makes me want to drink. Profusely.
> @_FacelessBeauty_ I never thought I'd say this, but I actually may have been convinced that you're a real ESFP.


Who likes to troll. :wink:


----------



## phony

@Ryaan and @QrivaN

I ship it so hard.


----------



## koalaroo

This thread is great.


----------



## Sina

mwahahaha! @_Btmangan_ and I would make a cute couple for sure! :laughing: 

alright:
@_koalaroo_ and @_Paradox1987_ // @_knittigan_ and @_kaleidoscope_ // @_Promethea_ and @_Proteus_ // @_KindOfBlue06_ and @_kaleidoscope // _ @_snail_ and @_Boss_ // @_KINGoftheAMAZONS_ and @_Boss_ // @_milti_ and @_Mr. Meepers_ //@_Grau the Great_ and @_Dark Romantic_ // @_Chipps_ and @_Boss_ :kitteh: :blushed: // @_pinkrasputin_ and @_redmanXNTP_ // @_Ace Face_ and @_mimesis_ // @_Doll_ and @_Boss_

Well, I think I am looking more for orgies than couples with all those "Boss" pairings, but hey! it's Valentine's Day-ish! still.


----------



## Ace Face

Boss said:


> mwahahaha! @_Btmangan_ and I would make a cute couple for sure! :laughing:
> 
> alright:
> @_koalaroo_ and @_Paradox1987_ @_knittigan_ and @_kaleidoscope_ @_Promethea_ and @_Proteus_ @_KindOfBlue06_ and @_kaleidoscope_ @_snail_ and @_Boss_ @_KINGoftheAMAZONS_ and @_Boss_ @_milti_ and @_Mr. Meepers_ @_Grau the Great_ and @_Dark Romantic_ @_Chipps_ and @_Boss_ :kitteh: @_pinkrasputin_ and @_redmanXNTP_ @_Ace Face_ and @_mimesis_ @_Doll_ and @_Boss_
> 
> Well, I think I am looking more for orgies than couples with all those "Boss" pairings, but hey! it's Valentine's Day-ish! still.


You meant to include me in the @snail threesome, right?


----------



## Sina

Oh, @_Swordsman of Mana_ and @_Kito_. :kitteh: // @_SharkT00th_ and @_Marlowe_ // @_saintless_ and @_mushr00m_ // @_Marlowe_ and @_WickedQueen_ // @_Shadowlight_ and @_Jawz_ // @_holyrockthrower_ and @_Diphenhydramine_ // @aestrivex and @Grau the Great


----------



## The King Of Dreams

snowbell said:


> . That would lead to some epic conversations though :happy:
> 
> 
> 
> :laughing:.


Talking until the sun rises :happy:


----------



## The King Of Dreams

J Squirrel said:


>


*runs away crying*


----------



## Phantomhive

Tater Tot said:


> LOL sibling-zoned! Whenever a friend had a crush on me in elementary school I told them they were like my sister so they would shut up


No one ever said incest is _wrong. _​It's just illegal.


----------



## phony

I think @Dauntless and I would be amahhhzing together<3


----------



## Dauntless

phony said:


> i think @Dauntless and i would be amahhhzing together<3


yes, forever, yes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KINGoftheAMAZONS

@KINGoftheAMAZONS and @knittigan // @KINGoftheAMAZONS and @koalaroo // @KINGoftheAMAZONS and @Boss // @KINGoftheAMAZONS and @saintless // @KINGoftheAMAZONS and @Morpheus83 // @KINGoftheAMAZONS and @Jawz :ninja:

What a selfish list :sad: Oh well!


----------



## Mr. Meepers

@_snowbell_ and @_Holgrave_ :kitteh:
@_phony_ and @_Synched_ would be cute ^__^ ... @_phony_, @_Synched_, and @_Infermiera_ would be a cute threesome :crazy:
@_Dauntless_ and ALL the ENTPs  ... and ALL the Teal Eevees :kitteh: 
@_The King Of Dreams_ and @_cookie_thief_ would make the most huggable couple ever!!! :kitteh: (I put you together so it would be easy to hug you both at the same time ^__^) 
@_Dagger_ and @_Love_ dressed up as Batman and Robin would be cute too ^__^
You know, @_Maybe_ and @_Flatliner_ would be cute 


You know what ... You are all beautiful ... I match everyone with everyone else :crazy:
Sexy time now? :kitteh: Please? 

Okay, Okay ... @_Mr. Meepers_ and EVERY PERC MEMBER :crazy: (What? You are all hotties >)



milti said:


> I bet @_Mr. Meepers_ is in demand. Just saying. Meepers don't come along everyday.


:blushed::kitteh::blushed::kitteh::blushed: (thank you) ^__^

That is true, we don't come along everyday ... us meepers are shy and don't go out much ... if we were not so shy, you might see more of us around  ^__^



Swordsman of Mana said:


> - @_Ace Face_ and @_Mr. Meepers_


I think they would be cute ^__^



Ace Face said:


> Meepers is dope.


(thank you ^__^ ... You are very awesome yourself ^__^)

I hear Meepers is very huggable too , but @_Ace Face_ would be the one who brings most of the cuteness and the charm :wink:



Boss said:


> mwahahaha! @_Btmangan_ and I would make a cute couple for sure! :laughing:
> 
> alright:
> @_koalaroo_ and @_Paradox1987_ // @_knittigan_ and @_kaleidoscope_ // @_Promethea_ and @_Proteus_ // @_KindOfBlue06_ and @_kaleidoscope // _@_snail_ and @_Boss_ // @_KINGoftheAMAZONS_ and @_Boss_ //* @milti and @Mr. Meepers* //@_Grau the Great_ and @_Dark Romantic_ // @_Chipps_ and @_Boss_ :kitteh: :blushed: // @_pinkrasputin_ and @_redmanXNTP_ // @_Ace Face_ and @_mimesis_ // @_Doll_ and @_Boss_
> 
> Well, I think I am looking more for orgies than couples with all those "Boss" pairings, but hey! it's Valentine's Day-ish! still.


 @_milti_ and I would be cute :kitteh: ... Although, I think she would make me dress up as a teddy bear :tongue: (but I would like being a teddy bear )

Also, @_Boss_ ... I think you would make a cute orgie with all those people as well :wink::tongue:


----------



## Flatlander

FacelessBeauty said:


> I'd say that you and @_Bast_ could work. :3


Seconded: @wisterias and @Bast.


----------



## Infermiera

Mr. Meepers said:


> @_phony_ and @_Synched_ would be cute ^__^ ... @_phony_, @_Synched_, and @_Infermiera_ would be a cute threesome :crazy:


A threesome? me? Shut up!











I do agree with the @Synched and @phony pair. Those two are super adorable. I still believe 'Synphony' can happen.


----------



## J Squirrel

The King Of Dreams said:


> *runs away crying*


Everyone does this. I need to work on my people skills....


----------



## Chipps

Boss said:


> mwahahaha! @_Btmangan_ and I would make a cute couple for sure! :laughing:
> 
> alright:
> @_koalaroo_ and @_Paradox1987_ // @_knittigan_ and @_kaleidoscope_ // @_Promethea_ and @_Proteus_ // @_KindOfBlue06_ and @_kaleidoscope // _ @_snail_ and @_Boss_ // @_KINGoftheAMAZONS_ and @_Boss_ // @_milti_ and @_Mr. Meepers_ //@_Grau the Great_ and @_Dark Romantic_ // @_Chipps_ and @_Boss_ :kitteh: :blushed: // @_pinkrasputin_ and @_redmanXNTP_ // @_Ace Face_ and @_mimesis_ // @_Doll_ and @_Boss_
> 
> Well, I think I am looking more for orgies than couples with all those "Boss" pairings, but hey! it's Valentine's Day-ish! still.



You're matched with way too many people for me. What is this, a harem? Oh hell no. I'm either number one or no dice. :laughing:


----------



## chip

mushr00m said:


> Id put: @_saintless_ and @_Diphenhydramine_ @_KindOfBlue06_ and @_Boss_ @_kaleidoscope_ and @_Doll_ @_Frosty_ and @_Tater Tot_ @_Tincan_ and @_chip_ @_ethylester_ and @_moondog_ @_The King Of Dreams_ and @_snowbell_
> 
> :tongue:


Sorry but I'm in love with my fiance irl


----------



## Longdove

Oh my... 

*Hides my eyes at this thread*


----------



## milti

Boss said:


> mwahahaha! @_Btmangan_ and I would make a cute couple for sure! :laughing:
> 
> alright:
> @_koalaroo_ and @_Paradox1987_ // @_knittigan_ and @_kaleidoscope_ // @_Promethea_ and @_Proteus_ // @_KindOfBlue06_ and @_kaleidoscope // _ @_snail_ and @_Boss_ // @_KINGoftheAMAZONS_ and @_Boss_ // *@milti and @Mr. Meepers* //@_Grau the Great_ and @_Dark Romantic_ // @_Chipps_ and @_Boss_ :kitteh: :blushed: // @_pinkrasputin_ and @_redmanXNTP_ // @_Ace Face_ and @_mimesis_ // @_Doll_ and @_Boss_
> 
> Well, I think I am looking more for orgies than couples with all those "Boss" pairings, but hey! it's Valentine's Day-ish! still.


OMG, if only!!! :blushed: :kitteh:

I also take the opportunity to say I think @AnUtterMesh and @milti would make a delightful couple.  (yes, shameless self-propaganda!! :crazy: ) @Mr. Meepers always has my heart though. :crying:
@Mr. Meepers and @phony :happy: Ooh, warm fuzzies! @Trinidad and @milti :shocked: @android654 and @Boss ... kinkehhhhh!!! :wink: :wink: (PS - can I join? Please please please? I promise I'll be good. :shocked: )


----------



## Diphenhydramine

>mentioned four times
>look at this thread
>lol.jpg


----------



## kaleidoscope

Longdove said:


> Oh my...
> 
> *Hides my eyes at this thread*


----------



## Longdove

kaleidoscope said:


>


It's a mushy thread Baammmbeeee!


----------



## Synched

@Mr. Meepers and @Infermiera first of all, *HUGS*. 

I think it's pretty awesome you guys think @phony and myself would make a cute couple. But I don't know if I can handle such commitment. What if she wants to eat my face? What if she decides to make a valentine's day thread, to match people with others and then decides to match everyone to herself? ._.

Not that she would EVER do such a thing, but still.... The possibility's there. 
@phony *hugs*


----------



## Animal

Mr. Meepers said:


> You know, @_Maybe_ and @_Flatliner_ would be cute


 @_Flatliner_ on his own is so cute that I'm surprised the forum itself hasn't melted into an abyss by now....

Guess it's my lucky day =,)


----------



## phony

Synched said:


> @_Mr. Meepers_ and @_Infermiera_ first of all, *HUGS*.
> 
> I think it's pretty awesome you guys think @_phony_ and myself would make a cute couple. But I don't know if I can handle such commitment. What if she wants to eat my face? What if she decides to make a valentine's day thread, to match people with others and then decides to match everyone to herself? ._.
> 
> Not that she would EVER do such a thing, but still.... The possibility's there.
> @_phony_ *hugs*


HAHA YOU GUYS.

Aaaand he's right, I *do* like to eat faces >:3

But I'd _never_ make a valentine's day thread and match everyone with myself... although that sounds like a fun, hilarious, well-meaning idea... :,l

*huuugs*


----------



## Ryaan

@Synched @QrivaN


----------



## QrivaN

Ryaan said:


> @_Synched_ @_QrivaN_


I had to look it up... This is what I found:
Circle Jerk: A pejorative term for an oligarchy that is self-perpetuated by members granting each other disproportionate rewards for work that is of limited merit outside the group (the negative form of meritocracy).

Are you suggesting that we attempt to take over PerC?


----------



## phony

Ryaan said:


> @_Synched_ @_QrivaN_


*drools* I think this is a grrrreat idea. *takes out video camera* You should, y'know, kiss a bit, or a lot, probably a lot, too.


----------



## QrivaN

phony said:


> *drools* I think this is a grrrreat idea. *takes out video camera* You should, y'know, kiss a bit, or a lot, probably a lot, too.


But I thought @Synched's inherent INFJ shyness wouldn't let you video tape?


----------



## phony

QrivaN said:


> But I thought @_Synched_'s inherent INFJ shyness wouldn't let you video tape?


He's getting over it. Oh hey, here guys, have this can of whipped cream for whatever. :3


----------



## QrivaN

phony said:


> He's getting over it. Oh hey, here guys, have this can of whipped cream for whatever. :3


Oh. Okay then. And I see you trying to pass sexual innuendo under the radar! 


> Circle Jerk: A pejorative term for an oligarchy that is self-perpetuated by members granting each other disproportionate rewards for work that is of limited merit outside the group (the negative form of meritocracy).


That right there ain't sexual. So what's with all the innuendo?


----------



## phony

QrivaN said:


> Oh. Okay then. And I see you trying to pass sexual innuendo under the radar!
> 
> That right there ain't sexual. So what's with all the innuendo?


Noooothing. *sets up tripod*


----------



## Sonny

kaleidoscope said:


> @Kito and @Sonny - I'll be willing to let my lover go for such a cute pairing. :blushed:


That... may... be... illegal...

:laughing:

He's adorable, _and I'm about twice his age_.

I'll go with the Cue one, the bicthfights and incessant trolling would be too much fun (to be clear, he'd be the bicth, I'd be the troll), innocent bystanders may die, but that's part of the fun, right?


----------



## J Squirrel

Sonny said:


> I'll go with the Cue one, the bicthfights and incessant trolling would be too much fun (to be clear, he'd be the bicth, I'd be the troll)


I was going to ask.



Sonny said:


> innocent bystanders may die, but that's part of the fun, right?


----------



## ENFPdvd

Do you all actually know eachother that well?


----------



## NT the DC

Is this a thread where we call out people we'd deliver babies to?

I want to creep out PerC women too. 
Anyone live in the southwestern US and want a stalker?

I know @_Dauntless_ lives close to me, heh.
But she'd likely enjoy me stalking her because she's pretty friendly.


That's kinda scary.

Oh yeah and @Dan E


----------



## 7rr7s

bromide said:


> Sure, but only if you're up for post coital punches in the junk ;D


Hate Sex is on!! ;D <3


----------



## Sina

@_Snakecharmer_ and @_wiarumas_ // @_bromide_ and @_Shahada 


_@Boss and @_Shahada_ // @_Flatliner_ and @_Maybe_// @All in Twilight and @Chipps


----------



## Tincan

@Mister Wolf and @chip @IcarusDreams and @wisdom


----------



## Chipps

Some of these pairings are just crazy.:laughing:


----------



## Love

Mr. Meepers said:


> @_Dagger_ and @_Love_ dressed up as Batman and Robin would be cute too ^__^



Did you hear that my dear @Dagger? He thinks we're cute in tights


----------



## All in Twilight

Chipps said:


> Some of these pairings are just crazy.:laughing:


True, I fuck like a tiger. Nice try @_Boss_.

Since I'm here anyway, lessee...
@_KC_ and @_niffer_ 
@_surgery_ and @_FlightsOfFancy_...it seems like you have a lot to talk about.

Too bad I can't hook up @cookie_thief anymore because I just sold her to gypsies for a few silvers....


----------



## cookie_thief

All in Twilight said:


> Too bad I can't hook up @_cookie_thief_ anymore because I just sold her to gypsies for a few silvers....


Actually, I paid the gypsies to take me from you. Sorry to disappear like that. You can't expect me to want to live in that crate in your drab basement forever, can you?


----------



## All in Twilight

cookie_thief said:


> Actually, I paid the gypsies to take me from you. Sorry to disappear like that. You can't expect me to want to live in that crate in your drab basement forever, can you?


You're such a complainer. I gave you food, clothes, love and affection although I admit that it must have been hard for you being tied up all the time but I don't like it when my test subjects struggle when I'm horny.


----------



## Sonny

FacelessBeauty said:


> Hah oh god. I don't even know where to start with this. Do I even want to name names? :x


Are... are you okay?

You not going ship-crazy when the moment presents is a sign something terrible has happened.


----------



## niffer

All in Twilight said:


> True, I fuck like a tiger. Nice try @_Boss_.
> 
> Since I'm here anyway, lessee...
> @_KC_ and @_niffer_
> @_surgery_ and @_FlightsOfFancy_...it seems like you have a lot to talk about.
> 
> Too bad I can't hook up @_cookie_thief_ anymore because I just sold her to gypsies for a few silvers....


At first I was all, "Wait, who are they??" :ninja: /noobfail

But then I realized, and then I was like, "Ok... well I guess he seems cool. Though random, this is acceptable." LOL


----------



## cookie_thief

All in Twilight said:


> You're such a complainer. I gave you food, clothes, love and affection


Lies, you lying liarface, you.


----------



## All in Twilight

cookie_thief said:


> Lies, you lying liarface, you.


Except for that bruise on your boob, you're totally fine and healthy. I really wanted to remove that ball gag but you talk too much.


----------



## Flatlander

For being the two to mention me, @Boss and @Mr. Meepers. At the very least..an amusing couple.


----------



## All in Twilight

Flatliner said:


> For being the two to mention me, @_Boss_ and @_Mr. Meepers_. At the very least..an amusing couple.


Do you have a death wish or something? xD I would like to see it work though *laughs*


----------



## 28895

Mr. Meepers said:


> @_Dagger_ and @_Love_ dressed up as Batman and Robin would be cute too ^__^





Love said:


> Did you hear that my dear @_Dagger_? He thinks we're cute in tights


Yes, my @Love. I'm glad _SOMEONE_ has an appreciation for such prestigious fashion!


----------



## Einstein

What about Einstein?


----------



## EternalNocturne

Not that I think anyone _would, _but just in case, I will say, I'm off limits.


----------



## Mr. Meepers

I have some milk and cookies, but no one to share it with ... so I'm going to say that @cookie_thief and @Mr. Meepers make a cute couple so I have someone to share my love of cookies (dunked in milk) with :kitteh:


----------



## All in Twilight

cookie_thief said:


> Your first mistake was playing matchmaker. :dry:


I know, I haz no taste xD



KC said:


> Aww, you know just how to make me smile...


I'm a real source of inspiration, like Ghandhi...



endlessnameless said:


> I sure like his occupation in the profile


Being an asshole is the new Black.

But you should also take a peek at his "interests". A porn addict who loves books about war is always a winner in contests like these....


----------



## knittigan

I'm going to say @MyName and @chimeric or @MyName and @nádej because yes, I get overinvested in my friends' love lives :ninja: :kitteh:


----------



## All in Twilight

@_The King Of Dreams_ and @_KateMarie999_ She could use a kindhearted spirit like yourself. So come on Morpheus, make your move and shake your money maker baby!

@_chimeric_ @_kaleidoscope_ and @_Doll_ Now 3 EFNPs 4w3 sx I'd pay top dollar to see this...for experimental purposes only of course. I am not a perv or anything xD Tsk, you know me.


----------



## chimeric

@All in Twilight I'm actually so/sx. Still count?


----------



## All in Twilight

chimeric said:


> @_All in Twilight_ I'm actually so/sx. Still count?


I see SeX! So yes. *fetches camera*


----------



## KateMarie999

@All in Twilight are you telling me I'm not kindhearted?


----------



## All in Twilight

KateMarie999 said:


> @_All in Twilight_ are you telling me I'm not kindhearted?


Oh snap! I thought you were still single trying to forget an ENTP or something. So here I was trying to cheer you fluffy bears all up and what do I get in return? Suspicion and accusations. I can't do anything right here. @cookie_thief was right. I shouldn't play for matchmaker. *hangs head in shame*


----------



## KateMarie999

All in Twilight said:


> Oh snap! I thought you were still single trying to forget an ENTP or something. So here I was trying to cheer you fluffy bears all up and what do I get in return? Suspicion and accusations. I can't do anything right here. @_cookie_thief_ was right. I shouldn't play for matchmaker. *hangs head in shame*


Aww it's okay. You tried. Maybe your other pairing will work. And I'm in a relationship right now so I couldn't date him anyway. Apologies.


----------



## Doll

@All in Twilight - For videos we charge at least 10$ a minute. It's worth it, trust me. :wink:


----------



## All in Twilight

Doll said:


> @_All in Twilight_ - For videos we charge at least 10$ a minute. It's worth it, trust me. :wink:


So lessee... a $1000,- for one and half hour of the most glorious sex ever...Wow! You're cheaper than my kind of escort, and they don't even want to be on film.

I go get the cam! xD


----------



## Sara Torailles

Mr. Meepers said:


> I have some milk and cookies, but no one to share it with ... so I'm going to say that @cookie_thief and @Mr. Meepers make a cute couple so I have someone to share my love of cookies (dunked in milk) with :kitteh:


She might steal your cookies.

EDIT: Sorry for the gender misattribution. Should have looked.


----------



## cookie_thief

All in Twilight said:


> @_cookie_thief_ was right. I shouldn't play for matchmaker.


Truth. Way to listen to me after the fact.


----------



## cookie_thief

Torai said:


> He might steal your cookies.


I'mma she, Torai! And I'll McTotes rob those cookies.


----------



## All in Twilight

cookie_thief said:


> Truth. Way to listen to me after the fact.


I love the way you flirt with me. But you know me, I, an ENFP love to chase ENFJ panty butterflies and I've got a nice extensible butterfly net stored in my pants. I'm a man of honor and I want to write a poem about "Truth," "Honor," "Dignity," and whether the toilet paper should roll over or under when you pull on it.


----------



## Doll

All in Twilight said:


> So lessee... a $1000,- for one and half hour of the most glorious sex ever...Wow! You're cheaper than my kind of escort, and they don't even want to be on film.
> 
> I go get the cam! xD


Hey now, we charge extra if you want to get in on the action. That's at least double the price per minute.


----------



## All in Twilight

Doll said:


> Hey now, we charge extra if you want to get in on the action. That's at least double the price per minute.


Oh dear, I don't think I can handle the fire-fueled pyroclastic sex flow of the three 4w3s Goddesses of Lava so I'd rather just watch and learn if you don't mind.


----------



## Mr. Meepers

I'll match @Mr. Meepers with @Infermiera because you never know when you will need a nurse :wink:



Doll said:


> @_All in Twilight_ - For videos we charge at least 10$ a minute. It's worth it, trust me. :wink:


*Hands you $1,000,000* ... What do I get for that? :crazy:



Torai said:


> He might steal your cookies.


She might, but I am giving her cookies, so I guess I beat that @cookie_thief to the punch lol

Also, I'm a cookie thief as well :wink: (and then I turn around and share the cookies I stole (from her) with her ^__^ ... It is fun to share cookies ^__^)


----------



## Infermiera

Mr. Meepers said:


> I'll match @_Mr. Meepers_ with @_Infermiera_ because you never know when you will need a nurse :wink:



Awww, you'll match yourself with me?:blushed: That's so sweet. Thank you. :happy:


----------



## mr. rozay

havfun110 said:


> It would be rude to say no :wink:


Maybe we can have pillow fights? And share secrets?


----------



## Fish Launcher

mr. rozay said:


> Maybe we can have pillow fights? And share secrets?


Or go mountain-climbing! XD


----------



## L'Empereur

havfun110 said:


> @_ISFjosue0098_ and @_L'Empereur_ (?)


----------



## Fish Launcher

l'empereur said:


>


Gheheheheh...


----------



## EbonyTigger

@Raichan and @Orpheus Black would make a great couple 
@Morpheus83 and @Promethea I reckon would make a good couple


----------



## geekofalltrades

This thread is sort of like the elementary school playground, back when the girls used to run around trying to kiss all the boys. The boys all half-heartedly ran away and carried on as if they were receiving a tonsillectomy by cheese grater, but secretly desperately hoped that one of the girls would pick them.


----------



## drmiller100

I was hoping I could have @Promethea for myself.............


----------



## All in Twilight

@Swordsman of Mana and @Kito xD

Now Kito, if you don't like him, then I don't like you! *harrumph!*

(Why do I sound like an ENFJ?)


----------



## Kito

All in Twilight said:


> @_Swordsman of Mana_ and @_Kito_ xD
> 
> Now Kito, if you don't like him, then I don't like you! *harrumph!*
> 
> (Why do I sound like an ENFJ?)


I won't divulge anything because it's fun to keep everyone guessing. :crazy:


----------



## Helios

All in Twilight said:


> @_Swordsman of Mana_ and @_Kito_ xD
> 
> Now Kito, if you don't like him, then I don't like you! *harrumph!*
> 
> (Why do I sound like an ENFJ?)





Kito said:


> I won't divulge anything because it's fun to keep everyone guessing. :crazy:


Either way, I approve of this immensely.


----------



## jdstankosky

I can't imagine making a _cute _couple with anyone.


----------



## Fish Launcher

@geekofalltrades and @Iamtp (aka Mr. Lamp).


----------



## Helios

@Shabby and @SocioApathetic for sure.


----------



## Nordom

Tuff N TiNi said:


> @_geekofalltrades_ and @_Iamtp_ (aka Mr. Lamp).


 @geekofalltrades
Do we think women are overrated or something? Have we given up?


----------



## Fish Launcher

Iamtp said:


> @_geekofalltrades_
> Do we think women are overrated or something? Have we given up?


Pffft, who doesn't like gay couples, though?


----------



## Sonny

Tuff N TiNi said:


> Pffft, who doesn't like gay couples, though?


Two dudes? Gross.


----------



## Helios

Sonny said:


> Two dudes? Gross.


Three dudes is a party.


----------



## Sonny

Ananael said:


> Three dudes is a party.


Everyone loves a hip and swingin' party!


----------



## lethal lava land

Tuff N TiNi said:


> Pffft, who doesn't like gay couples, though?


Gay couples are all the rage!


----------



## Fish Launcher

Sonny said:


> Two dudes? Gross.


Have you the same thing to say for two females?


----------



## lethal lava land

Tuff N TiNi said:


> Have you the same thing to say for two females?


Haha. I've noticed that double standard among some straight guys, and I don't know if I'll ever understand it. I mean I do, but I don't get how you can defend that glaring logical inconsistency


----------



## Sonny

Tuff N TiNi said:


> Have you the same thing to say for two females?


No. I'm much less interested in seeing two women together =p


----------



## Meliora

Guy+guy, gal+gal, guys+gal, gals+guy, everyone together....

*Hot.*

Please continue the party here. :kitteh:


----------



## Devrim

I don't know why,
And please don't kill me for it,
But @alienambassador and @cityofcircuits


----------



## Kito

@PurpleApple and @Purple Lemon because I can imagine them living together in a little cottage in the middle of the woods, surrounded by purple fruit trees.


----------



## Purple Lemon

You've made me so happy.
And I thank you.
Would you like some Purple Pie?


----------



## B00Bz

Tuff N TiNi said:


> Have you the same thing to say for two females?


It doesn't matter if that's the way he feels that's the way he feels he should not be ridiculed or discriminated against for it. You can't really help who you're attracted to or what grosses you out. That's just the way he is, there is nothing wrong with it.


lethal lava land said:


> Haha. I've noticed that double standard among some straight guys, and I don't know if I'll ever understand it. I mean I do, but I don't get how you can defend that glaring logical inconsistency


Attraction is not about logic. You say people can't help who they're attracted to because its not about fucking logic, it's not a fucking choice, well its the same in this case he can't help it, you're the one presenting a double standard. People like what they like and don't like what they don't like, get the fuck over it.

No one's preferences are wrong and its never about logic. Let people be the way they are, let them express themselves and since it doesn't effect you personally, leave them alone for it.


----------



## Emerald Legend

@Emerald Legend and...















@Emerald Legend


----------



## Sonny

B00Bz said:


> It doesn't matter if that's the way he feels that's the way he feels he should not be ridiculed or discriminated against for it. You can't really help who you're attracted to or what grosses you out. That's just the way he is, there is nothing wrong with it.
> 
> Attraction is not about logic. You say people can't help who they're attracted to because its not about fucking logic, it's not a fucking choice, well its the same in this case he can't help it, you're the one presenting a double standard. People like what they like and don't like what they don't like, get the fuck over it.
> 
> No one's preferences are wrong and its never about logic. Let people be the way they are, let them express themselves and since it doesn't effect you personally, leave them alone for it.


"Eww gross" isn't a defendable statement. It's a step beyond personal preference with the implication that those who are gay are gross.

Asking if my statement is a view I hold consistently gives an indication of the reasons behind it and therefore if there is any point in engaging; emotional, moral, uneducated, trollage.

Also, I'm gay =p


----------



## B00Bz

Sonny said:


> "Eww gross" isn't a defendable statement. It's a step beyond personal preference with the implication that those who are gay are gross.
> 
> Asking if my statement is a view I hold consistently gives an indication of the reasons behind it and therefore if there is any point in engaging; emotional, moral, uneducated, trollage.
> 
> Also, I'm gay =p


No, its perfectly defendable to say that you think gay sex is gross just like its perfectly defendable to say that you are gay. Its perfectly defendable to think that straight sex is gross also. Its not a double standard for someone to find lesbian sex attractive but male gay sex to be gross. A lot of lesbians I know think that. Or is it only bad when a straight male says it? What is wrong is being an asshole to gay people because you think gay sex is gross, but all he said is that he finds it gross in general, which a perfectly fine opinion to have, as long as you are not actively trying to be an asshole to gay people. People should be allowed to be open about who they are, whether they are straight, gay, asexual, pansexual, whatever.

Also finding gay sex, or any sex for that matter, to be gross does not reflect a lack of education. It's just your goddamn sexual preference.


----------



## Sonny

B00Bz said:


> No, its perfectly defendable to say that you think gay sex is gross just like its perfectly defendable to say that you are gay. Its perfectly defendable to think that straight sex is gross also. Its not a double standard for someone to find lesbian sex attractive but male gay sex to be gross. A lot of lesbians I know think that. Or is it only bad when a straight male says it? What is wrong is being an asshole to gay people because you think gay sex is gross, but all he said is that he finds it gross in general, which a perfectly fine opinion to have, as long as you are not actively trying to be an asshole to gay people. People should be allowed to be open about who they are, whether they are straight, gay, asexual, pansexual, whatever.
> 
> Also finding gay sex, or any sex for that matter, to be gross does not reflect a lack of education. It's just your goddamn sexual preference.


I didn't say "gay sex, gross" there was no mention of sex. I agree that everyone has the right to their own preference without infringing on someone else's preference, I do not consider my comment defendable though, it was factious.

The comment was meant to be childish and stupid... And what some people actually think. Having personal distaste at the idea of engaging in man on man action isn't an issue, we agree there.


----------



## Animal

I would say @_Sniper_ and @_sniperpanda_ but @_Sniper_ would kill me and @_sniperpanda_ got banned


----------



## B00Bz

Sonny said:


> I didn't say "gay sex, gross" there was no mention of sex. I agree that everyone has the right to their own preference without infringing on someone else's preference, I do not consider my comment defendable though, it was factious.
> 
> The comment was meant to be childish and stupid... And what some people actually think. Having personal distaste at the idea of engaging in man on man action isn't an issue, we agree there.


It's only indefensible because it's facetious in your case. It is perfectly fine to be grossed out by the prospect of people of the same gender being attracted to each other. Just like it's perfectly fine to be into the same gender. It's just your natural preference. It is not okay to be an asshole to people because of their sexual preference, and if you stereotype people who are naturally grossed out by gayness with the comment you made, you are the one being intolerant. People are allowed to be naturally the way they are, they don't have a right to discriminate against people though. It's fine to find gayness or heterosexuality gross, because that's just how some people are and there is nothing they can do about it. So, don't be an asshole and don't stereotype people and make fun of them for the way they are.


----------



## Sonny

B00Bz said:


> It's only indefensible because it's facetious in your case. It is perfectly fine to be grossed out by the prospect of people of the same gender being attracted to each other. Just like it's perfectly fine to be into the same gender. It's just your natural preference. It is not okay to be an asshole to people because of their sexual preference, and if you stereotype people who are naturally grossed out by gayness with the comment you made, you are the one being intolerant. People are allowed to be naturally the way they are, they don't have a right to discriminate against people though. It's fine to find gayness or heterosexuality gross, because that's just how some people are and there is nothing they can do about it. So, don't be an asshole and don't stereotype people and make fun of them for the way they are.


I disagree that disliking discrimination is discrimination, disliking intolerance is intolerance, disliking X is the same as X. So this is where we hit an impasse.


----------



## Master Mind

B00Bz said:


> No, its perfectly defendable to say that you think gay sex is gross just like its perfectly defendable to say that you are gay. Its perfectly defendable to think that straight sex is gross also. Its not a double standard for someone to find lesbian sex attractive but male gay sex to be gross. A lot of lesbians I know think that. Or is it only bad when a straight male says it? What is wrong is being an asshole to gay people because you think gay sex is gross, but all he said is that he finds it gross in general, which a perfectly fine opinion to have, as long as you are not actively trying to be an asshole to gay people. People should be allowed to be open about who they are, whether they are straight, gay, asexual, pansexual, whatever.
> 
> Also finding gay sex, or any sex for that matter, to be gross does not reflect a lack of education. It's just your goddamn sexual preference.


If I may interject with a caveat. So long as one doesn't use his or her preference to say what _other people_ should or shouldn't do. To use myself as an example, if I find gay sex to be "disgusting," then I'm free to exercise my choice to never engage in sex with the same sex. I'm also free to never watch any depiction of it. But that doesn't mean that because _I_ find gay sex to be "disgusting," that it shouldn't be allowed at it. What _someone else_ does with whomever he or she chooses is none of my concern and doesn't affect me. Since I'm not going to be in their bedroom, my disgust is irrelevant as far as what other consenting adults do.


----------



## B00Bz

Sonny said:


> I disagree that disliking discrimination is discrimination, disliking intolerance is intolerance, disliking X is the same as X. So this is where we hit an impasse.


Its not intolerance it's just their preference, they can't help it. People don't choose their preference. There is no facepalm big enough, finding certain sexual acts to be "gross" is part of one's sexual preference. If you don't like people who discriminate against other people based on their sexual preference, don't condone it. That is hypocritical, that is a double standard, the only hypocritical double standard in this thread. 


Master Mind said:


> If I may interject with a caveat. So long as one doesn't use his or her preference to say what _other people_ should or shouldn't do. To use myself as an example, if I find gay sex to be "disgusting," then I'm free to exercise my choice to never engage in sex with the same sex. I'm also free to never watch any depiction of it. But that doesn't mean that because _I_ find gay sex to be "disgusting," that it shouldn't be allowed at it. What _someone else_ does with whomever he or she chooses is none of my concern and doesn't affect me. Since I'm not going to be in their bedroom, my disgust is irrelevant as far as what other consenting adults do.


Yeah but thinking something is gross doesn't mean you're telling people not to do it. People tell me cigarettes are gross but they don't try to stop me smoking them. That's just their opinion. Saying you find something extremely unappealing is not discriminating against people that don't. It's not making other people's sex lives your business either, its just you expressing your preference. As long as you are not insulting people directly it's fine, people are allowed to have opinions on general things. People are allowed to be who they are. It is not a double standard to find male gay sex gross and lesbian sex fine, it is just your preference, what I'm arguing against is the people who are saying its some kind of logical decision. If you don't think sexual preference is a choice than its not a choice, and that's the end of it.


----------



## Master Mind

B00Bz said:


> Yeah but thinking something is gross doesn't mean you're telling people not to do it. People tell me cigarettes are gross but they don't try to stop me smoking them. That's just their opinion. Saying you find something extremely unappealing is not discriminating against people that don't. It's not making other people's sex lives your business either, its just you expressing your preference. As long as you are not insulting people directly it's fine, people are allowed to have opinions on general things. People are allowed to be who they are. It is not a double standard to find male gay sex gross and lesbian sex fine, it is just your preference, what I'm arguing against is the people who are saying its some kind of logical decision. If you don't think sexual preference is a choice than its not a choice, and that's the end of it.


I specifically said "_so long as_ one doesn't use his or her preference to say what other people should or shouldn't do." If one _isn't_ doing this, then I'm failing to see what the problem is. As Shakespeare wrote in _Hamlet_, "The lady doth protest too much, methinks."


----------



## B00Bz

Master Mind said:


> I specifically said "_so long as_ one doesn't use his her preference to say what other people should or shouldn't do." If one _isn't_ doing this, then I'm failing to see what the problem is. As Shakespeare wrote in _Hamlet_, "The lady doth protest too much, methinks."


Yes I was just pointing out the difference. We're not the only people reading this thread you know. I'm allowed to clarify myself. Particularly when you didn't actually need to quote me in the first place because what you were saying agreed with me anyway.


----------



## HellCat

@Oak and @Animal they seem wild artsy.. strong


----------



## Animal

@_cata.lyst.rawr_ and @_Btmangan_ 

@_Silveresque_ and @_Nonsense_ (aaaw just as cute friends, I swear it!)

@_Random Person_ and @_Alecto_ (Just so I can hear about a 1-1 pairing!) 

@_Swordsman of Mana_ and @_Kito
_
@_LeoCat_ is taken, sorry all ye hopefuls

@_Figure_ and @_chimeric_ - she'd keep him in line 

@_SharkT00th_ and @_Boss_ ... I would not want to be in the room during that fight!!


----------



## Vaka

I mostly just don't understand the appeal of two lesbians having sex to any man because they will never have sex with him. I just don't get it


----------



## B00Bz

lycanized said:


> I mostly just don't understand the appeal of two lesbians having sex to any man because they will never have sex with him. I just don't get it


I know what you mean. I think it has to do with how men perceive women but then again I'm a girl so IDK. Female sexuality and Male sexuality aren't the same so female heterosexuality and male heterosexuality aren't the same either. I don't really know how to explain any better than that.


----------



## Animal

LeoCat said:


> @_Oak_ and @_Animal_ they seem wild artsy.. strong


Wild and artsy first date, just for you @LeoCat

We Meet








R

We ride










We dance under the stars










We paint










We are holy


----------



## lethal lava land

lycanized said:


> I mostly just don't understand the appeal of two lesbians having sex to any man because they will never have sex with him. I just don't get it


And this is what I was getting at with my post that you replied to. I don't get it. That and what I perceived as a double standard, saying one kind of gay people is ick while another is hot.


----------



## ShadoWolf

Me and everyone...


----------



## Kisshoten

@Animal

*attempts to type something profound but fails utterly due to lack of experience with relationships and such*

:|


----------



## chimeric

Animal said:


> @_Figure_ and @_chimeric_ - she'd keep him in line


:blushed:


but LOL at the thought of me keeping anyone in line.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

@Animal and @Btmangan 

PS: Animal, I think I'd work better with @brianbsmiley :wink:


----------



## Promethea

promethea and @john papa john


----------



## brianbsmiley

@_Swordsman of Mana and @brianbsmiley

I fixed it _


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

brianbsmiley said:


> @_Swordsman of Mana and @brianbsmiley
> I fixed it _


hell yeah! whenever you're ready :wink:


----------



## All in Twilight

lycanized said:


> I mostly just don't understand the appeal of two lesbians having sex to any man because they will never have sex with him. I just don't get it


That's why it's so appealing xD Men are like kids, if they can't have something, *then* they want it.

It's not very appealing to me however, Imma grown up! *flexes muscles*


----------



## kareem

jdstankosky said:


> I can't imagine making a _cute _couple with anyone.


Aww somebody needs a hug =(


----------



## Vaka

All in Twilight said:


> That's why it's so appealing xD Men are like kids, if they can't have something, *then* they want it.
> 
> It's not very appealing to me however, Imma grown up! *flexes muscles*


I see far fewer straight or bisexual women saying gay sex turns them on, but I wonder if it might be more and it's just that most are uncomfortable to say they like it


----------



## Animal

Swordsman of Mana said:


> @_Animal_ and @_Btmangan_


Ahh, are we going for double NF-8 pairings here? I can do this first date too:

We meet during a battle against the elements










We never make it to the car










*mud fight*









Is there such a thing as "enough?"









.. No


----------



## Sina

@_Promethea_ and @_Inguz_ (cp6s <333) @_SocioApathetic_ and @_Shabby_ (hawt) @_kaleidoscope_, @_Doll_ and @_Boss_ ( threesomes :blushed: ) @_Animal_ and @_Btmangan_ (sokewt!) @_cata.lyst.rawr_ and @_LeoCat_ (rawrrr!) @_KINGoftheAMAZONS_ and @_ilphithra_ (steamy!), @Chipps and @Marlowe (fire and ice!)


----------



## Animal

Boss said:


> @_Animal_ and @_Btmangan_ (sokewt!) @_cata.lyst.rawr_ and @_LeoCat_ (rawrrr!)


I need to edit this.
@_Animal_ and @_Btmangan_ and @_cata.lyst.rawr_ and @_LeoCat_. (sokewt!) (rawrrr!) (orgy!) roud:


----------



## HellCat

hahahaha I can't. I will videotape it and sell it to the eXXXS here.


----------



## Animal

@_Boss_ and @_Boss_

{if you are not turned on right now, you're no triple-id!!} :laughing:


----------



## Sina

Animal said:


> @_Boss_ and @_Boss_
> 
> {if you are not turned on right now, you're no triple-id!!} :laughing:


Hot damn!


----------



## lethal lava land

Mzansi said:


> Calling me a whale,
> How suave


Haha this is exactly what I thought when I read his post, too, but I didn't want to be the one making the implication..but now I'm the jackass for having thought it in the first place


----------



## Devrim

lethal lava land said:


> Haha this is exactly what I thought when I read his post, too, but I didn't want to be the one making the implication..but now I'm the jackass for having thought it in the first place



Hahaha why would you be the dickhead? xD


----------



## lethal lava land

Mzansi said:


> Hahaha why would you be the dickhead? xD


Haha because In my mind I made the connec- you know what? fuck it, nevermind haha XD

anyway, hm who do I think you'd make a cute couple with? I dunno, I think all the gay guys on here I know of have already been mentioned in this thread. What kind of guy is your type?


----------



## Devrim

lethal lava land said:


> Haha because In my mind I made the connec- you know what? fuck it, nevermind haha XD
> 
> anyway, hm who do I think you'd make a cute couple with? I dunno, I think all the gay guys on here I know of have already been mentioned in this thread. What kind of guy is your type?



Who says I need to be matched up?


And before you think it,
I am not fat haha


----------



## lethal lava land

Mzansi said:


> Who says I need to be matched up?
> 
> 
> And before you think it,
> I am not fat haha


Haha I didn't think you were. And I only suggested it since...that's the point of the thread..and I was trying not to veer too far off topic like we did in the LGBT thread


----------



## Devrim

lethal lava land said:


> Haha I didn't think you were. And I only suggested it since...that's the point of the thread..and I was trying not to veer too far off topic like we did in the LGBT thread



-Veers of track-

Whoopsy Daisies


----------



## lethal lava land

Mzansi said:


> -Veers of track-
> 
> Whoopsy Daisies


Haha you fiend! The forum goes will be mad at you not me though! I was a good boy and tried to steer back on track ^_^


----------



## Devrim

lethal lava land said:


> Haha you fiend! The forum goes will be mad at you not me though! I was a good boy and tried to steer back on track ^_^



Eh the forum can live!


----------



## lethal lava land

lethal lava land said:


> Haha you fiend! The forum goes will be mad at you not me though! I was a good boy and tried to steer back on track ^_^


forum gods*


----------



## Frosty

@asshole and @Panzer would make a great couple

(apologies if those are real usernames)


----------



## J Squirrel

QrivaN said:


> Stace being shipped with someone that isn't @_J Squirrel_? What sort of blasphemy is this?! :shocked:


 @QrivaN and @StaceofBass (and @lolthevoidlol ) 

:ninja:




Mzansi said:


> Hahaha why would you be the dickhead? xD


Rule #1: Always assume that is @Sonny.


----------



## Helios

QrivaN said:


> Stace being shipped with someone that isn't @_J Squirrel_? What sort of blasphemy is this?! :shocked:












This is why I wish you could see us in action during chat or something. You have a lot to learn young grasshopper.


----------



## Devrim

J Squirrel said:


> @_QrivaN_ and @_StaceofBass_ (and @_lolthevoidlol_ )
> 
> :ninja:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rule #1: Always assume that is @_Sonny_.



I'll have to assume that from now on


----------



## Vaka

Boss said:


> Too bad he's gay. With that deep sensuous masculine voice of his, I'd fuck him day in and day out until the end of time. :laughing: :kitteh:


You might like this guy


----------



## lethal lava land

I'd just like to add to this thread that if it was possible to have sex with a man's voice, I would do horrible and disgusting things to Benedict Cumberbatch's. plus his name is AWESOME.


----------



## nujabes

@Sonny and @Ananael

either way, i'm breaking it up for one of you :ninja:


----------



## Helios

nujabes said:


> @_Sonny_ and @_Ananael_
> 
> either way, i'm breaking it up for one of you :ninja:


I'm not male though. So I think you'd be luckier than I with Sonneh. :sad:


----------



## 7rr7s

After careful consideration, I've concluded that @mushr00m and @mushr00m would make quite the saucy couple.


----------



## snowbell

kindofblue06 said:


> after careful consideration, i've concluded that @mushr00m and @mushr00m would make quite the saucy couple.


lol


----------



## Sonny

Mzansi said:


> Calling me a whale,
> How suave


Petting on a first oil slick moonlit walk date? How dare you sir, at least get me drunk first!




J Squirrel said:


> Rule #1: Always assume that is @Sonny.


I feel so understood <3




nujabes said:


> @Sonny and @Ananael
> 
> either way, i'm breaking it up for one of you :ninja:


Oh that's it! Gurl is going down! 




Ananael said:


> I'm not male though. So I think you'd be luckier than I with Sonneh. :sad:


I'll be honest, the jail bait aspect is slightly more concerning for me :laughing:


----------



## Helios

Sonny said:


> I'll be honest, the jail bait aspect is slightly more concerning for me :laughing:


I'm not that young. :sad:


----------



## Sonny

Ananael said:


> I'm not that young. :sad:


Sure, but you'll never catch up to me :tongue:


----------



## J Squirrel

Sonny said:


> I'll be honest, the jail bait aspect is slightly more concerning for me :laughing:


Prison term lengths age is just a number.


----------



## Devrim

Sonny said:


> Petting on a first oil slick moonlit walk date? How dare you sir, at least get me drunk first!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel so understood <3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh that's it! Gurl is going down!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be honest, the jail bait aspect is slightly more concerning for me :laughing:



Oh ho ho ho,
Im not going to be doing any petting with someone who called me a whale :O


You're loss kangaroo man


----------



## mushr00m

KindOfBlue06 said:


> After careful consideration, I've concluded that @_mushr00m_ and @_mushr00m_ would make quite the saucy couple.


That could work. I have no idea what it would be like to date a double of me but there's a first for everything :tongue:. Who would have our babies?


----------



## Helios

@Sonny and @FlightsOfFancy.

Sorry @cue5c. No FoF for you.


----------



## Dewymorning

@GoodOldDreamer and @*confused girl28*


----------



## Doll

@Doll, @kaleidoscope, @Boss ..... I wonder who would be the dominant one.


----------



## NapoleonBonaparte

@Doll and @Deweymorning

Theyre both VIP members with handles starting with the letter D


----------



## Doll

napoleonbonaparte said:


> @_doll_ and @_dew_eymorning
> 
> theyre both vip members with handles starting with the letter d


true wuv.


----------



## Dewymorning

Doll said:


> true wuv.


:wink::kitteh:


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

@Kito
Boss: "Too bad he's gay. With that deep sensuous masculine voice of his, I'd fuck him day in and day out until the end of time." 
Kito: ^"this"
SoM: "that can be arranged"
Kito: "I'm still taking you up on the coffee offer, but good luck getting further than that."

translation: "you're a sexy god but I can't handle you. I'm full of contradictions and can't decide what I want " :tongue:


----------



## Kito

Swordsman of Mana said:


> @_Kito_
> Boss: "Too bad he's gay. With that deep sensuous masculine voice of his, I'd fuck him day in and day out until the end of time."
> Kito: ^"this"
> SoM: "that can be arranged"
> Kito: "I'm still taking you up on the coffee offer, but good luck getting further than that."
> 
> translation: "you're a sexy god but I can't handle you. I'm full of contradictions and can't decide what I want " :tongue:


Actual translation: Physically you're not my type, but everything else about you is. That's where the contradiction lies. :tongue:


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

Kito said:


> Actual translation: Physically you're not my type, but everything else about you is. That's where the contradiction lies. :tongue:


interesting. I feel the opposite about you. physically my type, personality not so much.
no offense intended. there's nothing wrong with your personality and I enjoy talking to you, but something's missing. your personality is, for lack of a better word, too _temperate_ to work with me romantically.


----------



## Kito

Swordsman of Mana said:


> interesting. I feel the opposite about you. physically my type, personality not so much.
> no offense intended. there's nothing wrong with your personality and I enjoy talking to you, but something's missing. your personality is, for lack of a better word, too _temperate_ to work with me romantically.


I get you. You're way better off with someone more open and less... restrained.


----------



## Frosty

@Bat and @pumpkin would make a great couple

(Halloween PerC '12 reference)


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

Kito said:


> I get you. You're way better off with someone more open and less... restrained.


bingo :wink:


----------



## Animal

Oh man.. if I were a gay man I'd be all over @_Swordsman of Mana_. Being that I'm not viscerally attracted to gay men (I can just feel it) I am not attracted to him atm, he's more like, if we lived locally he'd be like my brother and we'd go 'man watching' together. I'm demisexual but I would get a kick out of watching him hunt. :laughing: but if my gender suddenly changed and I happened to look like a twink, my guess is I'd be all over that. First of all, the hot body. Secondly, I love trying to get 7s to show real vulnerable emotion. It's such a rush when I can get them to break down, or win a "you can't make me react" war with a 7.  Best of all, he says it like it is - a quality that is so important to me, it's hard to even be my friend without that quality.


----------



## Helios

@Kazoo and @lolthevoidlol. :blushed:


----------



## 33778

Dewymorning said:


> @_GoodOldDreamer_ and @*confused girl28*


Lol Agree! :tongue:roud:


----------



## Pogona Vitticeps

@Einsteinette and @Elistra. Because I need some NTJ action.


----------



## Elistra

BeardedAgam said:


> @_Einsteinette_ and @_Elistra_. Because I need some NTJ action.


Even if I wasn't already married, I am not attracted to females. Sorry.


----------



## Elyasis

Ship me? :blushed:


----------



## an absurd man

@_Elyasis_ and @_BeardedAgam_.









YEAHHHHHH AM I GOOD AT THIS OR WHAT


----------



## J Squirrel

Elyasis said:


> Ship me? :blushed:


----------



## Elyasis

@_BeardedAgam and @GipsyDanger_


----------



## Pogona Vitticeps

@an Absurd Man and @Elistra.


----------



## Sonny

meridannight said:


> i like @Kelvin and @Sonny btw.


Oh you and your 9 love.


... Never change! XD


----------



## Zech

@_bubbleboy_ and @_ohTOMICho_

Both INFJ, both lovely people, perfect match.

That's how it looks from this side of the Atlantic.


----------



## Sina

@_KINGoftheAMAZONS_ and @_Cosmic Orgasm_ and @_Animal_ and @_LeoCat_ - ORGY - at least two dominatrices in there. :blushed:
@_mimesis_ and @_Figure_
@_Grau the Great_ and @_La Li Lu Le Lo_
@_Ace Face_ and @_MuChApArAdOx

_


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

What an interesting idea.


----------



## Sara Torailles

Ship me? 

I hope it's with senpai... :blushed:


----------



## 7rr7s

@Wellsy and @phony.


----------



## HellCat

Cosmic Orgasm said:


> @_KINGoftheAMAZONS_ and @_Cosmic Orgasm_ and @_Animal_ and @_LeoCat_ - ORGY - at least two dominatrices in there. :blushed:
> @_Grau the Great_ and @_La Li Lu Le Lo_
> @_Ace Face_ and @_MuChApArAdOx_


Thanks but no I am already listed on this thread. Quite satisfied and happy with it too. 

http://personalitycafe.com/sex-rela...rs-would-make-cute-couple-38.html#post4044671


----------



## Kyandigaru

hard to tell when people don't show photos...unless we are just basing it off of convos?


----------



## KINGoftheAMAZONS

Cosmic Orgasm said:


> @_KINGoftheAMAZONS_ and @_Cosmic Orgasm_ and @_Animal_ and @_LeoCat_ - ORGY - at least two dominatrices in there. :blushed:


Okay ladies, who's first????


----------



## Pogona Vitticeps

@Torai and @KindOfBlue06.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

Torai said:


> Ship me?
> I hope it's with senpai... :blushed:


for some reason, I see you with an Enneagram 8 woman. can't think of a suitable one for you on the forum


----------



## HellCat

@_CaptSwan_ with any intelligent, capable, sane woman on board who can wield a whip and outwit his complex mind. 

He looks like a movie star ladies.

@Cosmic Orgasm @Animal


----------



## FakeLefty

@FePa could potentially have a lot of fun with this...


----------



## Chesire Tower

@Swordsman of Mana and @Phoenix_Rebirth


:ninja:


----------



## Pogona Vitticeps

KindOfBlue06 said:


> Lmao how did this even happen? Of all the members on here.... XD Explain your reasoning!


I just thought your usernames went well together. :ninja:


----------



## 7rr7s

Pogona Vitticeps said:


> I just thought your usernames went well together. :ninja:


Well there's always Some Kind Of Blue, BlueG, Kind Of Confused, Blue Dragonfly, probably more. Lollz. ;D


----------



## Animal

@KindOfBlue06 is the bluest!


----------



## 7rr7s

Animal said:


> @_KindOfBlue06_ is the bluest!


Yes! Well, Kind Of... ;D But I often feel blue, sometimes I play the blues or dream under blue skies, and my soul is like the blue ocean. So maybe you're onto something there.


----------



## ENTrePreneur

this thread is kinda dead.. ...

I'mma go with @Expy and @Amandine


----------



## Morfy

ENTrePreneur said:


> this thread is kinda dead.. ...
> 
> I'mma go with @Expy and @Amandine


they are a couple already though


----------



## Dalton

There's been some sexual tension between @ENTrePreneur and @ENTrePreneur. Here's a hotel key. Have fun, you lovebirds. :wink:


----------



## ENTrePreneur

Dalton said:


> There's been some sexual tension between @_ENTrePreneur_ and @_ENTrePreneur_. Here's a hotel key. Have fun, you lovebirds. :wink:


Gee, thanks. I'm glad you pointed that out, I wouldn't have noticed otherwise. I'll be sure to take care of that immediately. :wink:


----------



## Emerald Legend

edited.

Fuk you mention tag..fuk you for not working..


----------



## Entropic

KindOfBlue06 said:


> Yes! Well, Kind Of... ;D But I often feel blue, sometimes I play the blues or dream under blue skies, and my soul is like the blue ocean. So maybe you're onto something there.


Like that?


----------



## 7rr7s

ephemereality said:


> Like that?


More like this.


----------



## knife

I've heard it from excellent sources that @Daleks_exterminate has the hots for @Bugs. They really should go get a room.

Also @Grandmaster Yoda might be gay. He's sort of budding -- maybe someone can step up and show him the way?


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

hammersklavier said:


> I've heard it from excellent sources that @Daleks_exterminate has the hots for @Bugs. They really should go get a room.
> 
> Also @Grandmaster Yoda might be gay. He's sort of budding -- maybe someone can step up and show him the way?


If I am gay, how do explain the ENFP females lining up at my door every night?


----------



## Owner Of A Lonely Heart

@jeb and @Swede seems like a good choice


----------



## knife

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> If I am gay, how do explain the ENFP females lining up at my door every night?


----------



## VinnieBob

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> If I am gay, how do explain the ENFP females lining up at my door every night?


they want their dress's back


----------



## The Chameleon

Me and Morfy. 
Oh wait.


----------



## Emerald Legend

@Emerald Legend and Empress Appleia Cattius XII totally would. 


heuheuheuheu


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

hammersklavier said:


>


----------



## knife

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> View attachment 146361
> 
> 
> Dark side?


Embrace it, you shall


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

hammersklavier said:


> Embrace it, you shall










Away, go you! Mine, these death sticks are!


----------



## knife

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> View attachment 146377
> 
> Away, go you! Mine, these death sticks are!


If you will not join the dark side, then you shall die! *heh heh heh*


----------



## Mr. Meepers

Torai said:


> Ooh! Do me, do me!


For some reason, I wanna put you in threesomes :3
So either @Expy, @Foxical Paradox, and @Torai
OR @Infermiera, @Mr. Meepers, and @Torai :3




Daleks_exterminate said:


> Actually I've got it! @_Bugs_ &_ @Mr. Meepers. _















Daleks_exterminate said:


> You know, I started thinking about it and Daleks Exterminate-Meepers just didn't have the best ring to it, so I called the wedding off...


:shocked: Does this mean no one will see me in my pretty, pretty wedding dress :crying:


----------



## Sara Torailles

Mr. Meepers said:


> For some reason, I wanna put you in threesomes :3
> So either @Expy, @Foxical Paradox, and @Torai
> OR @Infermiera, @Mr. Meepers, and @Torai :3


Yay! You took my post in both possible meanings of the phrase!



>


So this means you're going to swallow Bugs? Kinky! :wink:


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Bugs said:


> @_Daleks_exterminate_ & @_an absurd man_


Personaly, i think this pairing may fit more into perC's most sensual couple rather than _cute_...


----------



## knife

@Daleks_exterminate Has it moved off PerC yet? :hyper:

I randomly pair @Mr. Meepers and @ScientiaOmnemEst haha


----------



## ScientiaOmnisEst

hammersklavier said:


> I randomly pair @_Mr. Meepers_ and @_ScientiaOmnemEst_ haha


Ohey, I got paired with someone. Then again, as everyone has acknowledged, Meepers flirts with everyone, some it was really just a matter of time...


----------



## Mr. Meepers

hammersklavier said:


> @_Daleks_exterminate_ Has it moved off PerC yet? :hyper:
> 
> I randomly pair @_Mr. Meepers_ and @_ScientiaOmnemEst_ haha


Hmmm I doubt the authenticity of this randomness. Did you number every PerC member and then take the floor of a random number generator? :tongue:



ScientiaOmnemEst said:


> Ohey, I got paired with someone. Then again, as everyone has acknowledged, Meepers flirts with everyone, some it was really just a matter of time...


Heeeyyyyyy  *flirt flirt flirt*
*snuggles the bunny in your signature :kitteh: <3


----------



## RetroVortex

Mr. Meepers said:


> I think it is pretty bad when even I am shocked :shocked: ... (upon further inspection, I was whored out a number of times on this thread ... which is even more shocking :shocked
> 
> Okay, real match ups:
> @_Expy_ and @_Foxical Paradox_ :kitteh:
> @_xdollie._ and @_RetroVortex_


If that ever happened, this forum would go nuclear! :laughing: 

KA-BOOOM BABY! ALL OVER THIS SHOW! :crazy:


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

RetroVortex said:


> If that ever happened, this forum would go nuclear! :laughing:
> 
> KA-BOOOM BABY! ALL OVER THIS SHOW! :crazy:


You and @Mr. Meepers. 
WE'RE GOING TO THE CHAPEL NEXT DOOR!!!!


----------



## knife

@that and @xdollie.


----------



## Owner Of A Lonely Heart

I'd put @Expy @Halcyon and @Hakase smevel in a threesome. 
@Dyslexicon and @girlinthemoon would be another good pairing. 

And @Sonny and @kaleidoscope since she's back now. *thinks back to the true love game*+


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

hammersklavier said:


> @_that_ and @_xdollie._


 @_that_ and @_xdollie._ and @_hammersklavier_ and @_CupcakesRDaBestBruv
And that is four people together_


----------



## knife

@Aha and @Foxical Paradox for no good reason whatsoever. Yay cargo ships!


----------



## daleks_exterminate

hammersklavier said:


> @_Daleks_exterminate_ Has it moved off PerC yet? :hyper:


I don't kiss and tell....so _you may never know..._


----------



## girlinthemoon

Owner Of A Lonely Heart said:


> I'd put @Expy @Halcyon and @Hakase smevel in a threesome.
> @Dyslexicon and @girlinthemoon would be another good pairing.
> 
> And @Sonny and @kaleidoscope since she's back now. *thinks back to the true love game*+


Dizzy is my father.


----------



## Coburn

Cosmic Orgasm said:


> @Chipps and @Marlowe (fire and ice!)


LOL. I don't even remember being mentioned on this thread.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

hammersklavier said:


> @that and @xdollie.


boobs


----------



## Owner Of A Lonely Heart

girlinthemoon said:


> Dizzy is my father.


hehe

So that's uncle Dizzy for your cousin then?


----------



## Aquamarine

Torai said:


> But I'm also with Infermiera...
> 
> This is a delightfully kinky turn of events.


Or I would say, kitty turn of events.
Two Eevees, one Skitty and one kitty. This is going to get interesting.


----------



## Aquamarine

Mr. Meepers said:


> Tis true ^__^ And she is what makes the two of us cute :3 <3 Now, I just need to kidnap her so that we can be together <3 (or she can kidnap me, I'm good either way <3)


Let the kitnappings begin!


----------



## Sara Torailles

http://personalitycafe.com/infj-forum-protectors/3837-infj-only-thread.html

Keep in mind, we have this legacy to overcome. Long ago, a few sexy INFJs and some brave ENFPs started a giant beautiful orgy.


----------



## knife

Daleks_exterminate said:


> Well you know...I was under you in the would you have sex with ^ thread.... We could move to that room.


Oh, you mean the "Everyone and their Uncle Wants to Have Sex With @Daleks_exterminate" thread? :kitteh: Sounds great!


----------



## cinnabun

Tzara said:


> You missed @_Foxical Paradox_ and @_Swordsman of Mana_


Psh, SoM would demolish him.

You and him on the other hand...that would be interesting.

Or, you and @Dalton










...>.>

*Leaves before Ne does any more damage*


Torai said:


> Woo-hoo! Let's see who can outcuddle the other one first! :kitteh:


*Evil laugh* :kitteh:.

I mean...awwww, cute.


---

Let's not forget the best ship to ever set sail on the vast ocean of love.

Myself and @zombiefishy :blushed:<3.


----------



## cinnabun

amoon said:


> Umm *looks around confused* what does this have to do with ducks?


The better question is...

What _doesn't _have to do with ducks?

The answer?

Everything.

IYKWIM.


----------



## knife

Torai said:


> http://personalitycafe.com/infj-forum-protectors/3837-infj-only-thread.html
> 
> Keep in mind, we have this legacy to overcome. Long ago, a few sexy INFJs and some brave ENFPs started a giant beautiful orgy.


Don't forget this thread ... or this one. Might explain why the xNTPs are crazy horny lately. :kitteh:


----------



## zombiefishy

xdollie. said:


> Let's not forget the best ship to ever set sail on the vast ocean of love.
> 
> Myself and @_zombiefishy_ :blushed:<3.


:blushed::blushed::blushed: <3


----------



## amoon

xdollie. said:


> The better question is...
> 
> What _doesn't _have to do with ducks?
> 
> The answer?
> 
> Everything.
> 
> *IYKWIM.*


Umm everything doesn't consist of ducks..I think ducks only play partial tiny role in the everything.

What does that mean?


----------



## cinnabun

amoon said:


> Umm everything doesn't consist of ducks..I think ducks only play partial tiny role in the everything.
> 
> What does that mean?


Nein my dear, ducks play a very_ large_ role in everything:kitteh:.

IYKWIM: If you know what I mean.


----------



## amoon

xdollie. said:


> Nein my dear, ducks play a very_ large_ role in everything:kitteh:.
> 
> IYKWIM: If you know what I mean.


I think we are speaking of different things here.....


----------



## Doctor Sleep

amoon said:


> I think we are speaking of different things here.....


"films" As you can see here, the creature is baffled by..baffling things


----------



## Sara Torailles

xdollie. said:


> *Evil laugh* :kitteh:.
> 
> I mean...awwww, cute.


Oh, you think you can best me at cuddling? I'll have you know that I'm a master cuddler smotherer.

Or is that evil laugh for something else entirely that completely went over my head?


----------



## amoon

Hakase smevel said:


> "films" As you can see here, the creature is baffled by..baffling things


Heck you don't know either


----------



## Doctor Sleep

amoon said:


> Heck you don't know either


 Sh..shush your face, don't be right "knows nothing of ducks"


----------



## amoon

Hakase smevel said:


> Sh..shush your face, don't be right "knows nothing of ducks"


Exactly...not the only one confused now am I?


----------



## cinnabun

Hakase smevel said:


> knows nothing of ducks"


Would you like to?



Torai said:


> Or is that evil laugh for something else entirely that completely went over my head?


...Possibly:kitteh:.



amoon said:


> I think we are speaking of different things here.....


I need to corrupt you further.


----------



## amoon

xdollie. said:


> Would you like to?
> 
> 
> 
> ...Possibly:kitteh:.
> 
> 
> 
> I need to corrupt you further.


Umm n-n-no it's ok. I like being not corrupted...or corrupt


----------



## Doctor Sleep

amoon said:


> Exactly...not the only one confused now am I?


"films" Watch as the creature continues confrontation with inanimate objects "waves camera around"



xdollie. said:


> Would you like to?
> 
> 
> 
> ...Possibly:kitteh:.
> 
> 
> 
> I need to corrupt you further.


I myself am not a quack and do not strive to be!


----------



## ThoughtfulThinker

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## amoon

Hakase smevel said:


> Egad! I say that those men are interested in seeing me pay for my crimes! Well I will have none of that
> 
> "pulls out shotgun and commits murder"
> 
> Indubitably "puts on sun-monocle"


*takes gun that you dropped from your hand and murders everyone else to frame you for it* excellent...


----------



## RetroVortex

:bored:


----------



## ThoughtfulThinker




----------



## Doctor Sleep

amoon said:


> *takes gun that you dropped from your hand and murders everyone else to frame you for it* excellent...
> 
> View attachment 147081


Well at least I'll know that you'll be going away for thread derailment! >


----------



## RetroVortex

Ok. 

Hmm... interesting ship. 

*punches demons*


----------



## amoon

@Swede and basically everyone.


----------



## FePa

...I was a Flower of the mountain yes when I put the rose in my hair like theAndalusian*girls used or shall I wear a red yes and how he kissed me under the*Moorish Wall*and I thought well as well him as another and then I asked him with my eyes to ask again yes and then he asked me would I yes to say yes my mountain flower and first I put my arms around him yes and drew him down to me so he could feel my breasts all perfume yes and his heart was going like mad and yes I said yes I will Yes. "




Dabbling said:


> I'm married and he is too young for me...:shocked:
> 
> But if I were an unmarried man of the right age, I might propose to @FePa...but I'd tease her about it for a lot of time first...:happy:


And once you do it...
That's how the answer would be. ..


J


----------



## Flatlander

amoon said:


> Hehehe it would be interesting indeed.


Especially considering she's happily engaged and I'm in a serious relationship with another man. =p

Ohhhhhhhhh well.


----------



## amoon

Flatliner said:


> Especially considering she's happily engaged and I'm in a serious relationship with another man. =p
> 
> Ohhhhhhhhh well.


Hehehe that's what makes it interesting. 
Well indeed. I kid I kid.


----------



## cinnabun

@Hakase smevel & @amoon


Could cut the sexual tension with a knife.


----------



## knife

@hammersklavier @Grandmaster Yoda & @Daleks_exterminate would certainly be one big happy threesome haha


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

@Grandmaster Yoda and @Grandmaster Yoda and @Grandmaster Yoda and @Grandmaster Yoda and @Grandmaster Yoda
Because cloning


----------



## RetroVortex

@_RetroVortex_ and @_RetroVortex_ and @_RetroVortex_ and @_RetroVortex_ and @_RetroVortex_ and @_RetroVortex_ and @_RetroVortex_ and @_RetroVortex_ and @_RetroVortex_ and @_RetroVortex_ and @_RetroVortex_ and @_RetroVortex_ and @_RetroVortex_ and @_RetroVortex_ and @_RetroVortex_ and @_RetroVortex_ and @_RetroVortex_ and @_RetroVortex_ and @_RetroVortex_ and @_RetroVortex_ and @_RetroVortex_ and @_RetroVortex_ and @_RetroVortex_ and @_RetroVortex_ and @_RetroVortex_ and @_RetroVortex_ and @_RetroVortex_ and @_RetroVortex_ and @_RetroVortex_ and @_RetroVortex_ and @_RetroVortex_ and @_RetroVortex_ and @_RetroVortex_ and @_RetroVortex_ and @_RetroVortex_ and @_RetroVortex_ and @_RetroVortex_ and @_RetroVortex_ and @_RetroVortex_ and @_RetroVortex_ and @_RetroVortex_ and @_RetroVortex_ and @_RetroVortex_ and @_RetroVortex_ and @_RetroVortex_ and @_RetroVortex_ and @_RetroVortex_ and @_RetroVortex_ and @_RetroVortex_ and @_RetroVortex_ and @_RetroVortex_ and @_RetroVortex_ and @_RetroVortex_ and @_RetroVortex_ and @_RetroVortex_ and @_RetroVortex_ and @_RetroVortex_ and @_RetroVortex_ and @_RetroVortex_ and @_RetroVortex_ and @_RetroVortex_ and @_RetroVortex_ and @_RetroVortex_ and @_RetroVortex_ and @_RetroVortex_ and @_RetroVortex_ and @_RetroVortex_ and @_RetroVortex_ and @_RetroVortex_ and @_RetroVortex_ and @_RetroVortex_ and @_RetroVortex_ and @_RetroVortex_ and @_RetroVortex_ and @_RetroVortex_ and @_RetroVortex_ and @_RetroVortex_ and @_RetroVortex_ and @_RetroVortex_ and @_RetroVortex_ and @_RetroVortex_ and @_RetroVortex_ and @_RetroVortex_ and @_RetroVortex_ and @_RetroVortex_ and @_RetroVortex_ and @_RetroVortex_ and @_RetroVortex_ and @_RetroVortex_ and @_RetroVortex_ and @RetroVortex

Because spamming your own notifications is fun! ^__^


----------



## knife

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> @Grandmaster Yoda and @Grandmaster Yoda and @Grandmaster Yoda and @Grandmaster Yoda and @Grandmaster Yoda
> Because cloning


 @hammersklavier @hammersklavier @hammersklavier @hammersklavier @hammersklavier @hammersklavier @hammersklavier @hammersklavier
'Cos Palpatine's got a shit-load of clones


----------



## cinnabun

O________________________________O

*dies of spammage*



Grandmaster Yoda said:


> @_Grandmaster Yoda_ and @_Grandmaster Yoda_ and @_Grandmaster Yoda_ and @_Grandmaster Yoda_ and @_Grandmaster Yoda_
> Because cloning



You're so cute *adopts*.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

hammersklavier said:


> @hammersklavier @hammersklavier @hammersklavier @hammersklavier @hammersklavier @hammersklavier @hammersklavier @hammersklavier
> 'Cos Palpatine's got a shit-load of clones


Because one sex life isn't enough.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

xdollie. said:


> O________________________________O
> 
> *dies of spammage*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're so cute *adopts*.


And now for the overbearing hugging. Do your worst.


----------



## daleks_exterminate

hammersklavier said:


> @_hammersklavier_ @_Grandmaster Yoda_ & @_Daleks_exterminate_ would certainly be one big happy threesome haha



I really like this paring! Light side, dark side, undecided

 

can an we make it official?


----------



## RetroVortex

@_RetroVortex_ and @_RetroVortex_ and @_RetroVortex_ and @_RetroVortex_ and @_RetroVortex_ and @_RetroVortex_ and @_RetroVortex_ and @_RetroVortex_ and @_RetroVortex_ and @_RetroVortex_ and @_RetroVortex_ and @_RetroVortex_ and @_RetroVortex_ and @_RetroVortex_ and @_RetroVortex_ and @_RetroVortex_ and @_RetroVortex_ and @_RetroVortex_ and @_RetroVortex_ and @_RetroVortex_ and @_RetroVortex_ and @_RetroVortex_ and @_RetroVortex_ and @_RetroVortex_ and @_RetroVortex_ and @_RetroVortex_ and @_RetroVortex_ and @_RetroVortex_ and @_RetroVortex_ and @_RetroVortex_ and @_RetroVortex_ and @_RetroVortex_ and @_RetroVortex_ and @_RetroVortex_ and @_RetroVortex_ and @_RetroVortex_ and @_RetroVortex_ and @_RetroVortex_ and @_RetroVortex_ and @_RetroVortex_ and @_RetroVortex_ and @_RetroVortex_ and @_RetroVortex_ and @_RetroVortex_ and @_RetroVortex_ and @_RetroVortex_ and @_RetroVortex_ and @_RetroVortex_ and @_RetroVortex_ and @_RetroVortex_ and @_RetroVortex_ and @_RetroVortex_ and @RetroVortex

Eventually one of me will find Mrs. Right, without dying horribly and when he does, he can murder his clones and claim his prize! :crazy:


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Daleks_exterminate said:


> I really like this parimg! Light side, dark side, undecided
> 
> 
> 
> can an we make it official?


I agree change your PerC profile relationship status


----------



## knife

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Because one sex life isn't enough.


There's an @hammersklavier for every pretty girl on this forum!


----------



## The Chameleon

@RetroVortex and @xdollie.


----------



## cinnabun

Daleks_exterminate said:


> I really like this paring! Light side, dark side, undecided
> 
> 
> 
> can an we make it official?



Hello, I am father dollie, and I am here to bind these three by the powers of lust.

Do each of you promise to be NT sex kitties? No matter what?

Yes? Good.

I now pronounce you: whores! Congratsroud:


----------



## knife

@hammersklavier and @Daleks_exterminate and @xdollie. would work well


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

@hammersklavier
Relationship status: in a force bond


----------



## daleks_exterminate

hammersklavier said:


> @_hammersklavier_ and @_Daleks_exterminate_ and @_xdollie._ would work well


Hahhahha. Sure.


----------



## cinnabun

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> And now for the overbearing hugging. Do your worst.


*Big giant feely hug of feels and stuff and love and affection that lasts 5eva*


----------



## cinnabun

hammersklavier said:


> @_hammersklavier_ and @_Daleks_exterminate_ and @_xdollie._ would work well


I actually just like the D and the D only...

But, I guess I could make an exception for her:kitteh:.


----------



## RetroVortex

The Chameleon said:


> @_RetroVortex_ and @_xdollie._


That would cause the Ne-pocolypse! 

(Sign me up! :crazy


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

xdollie. said:


> I actually just like the D and the D only...
> 
> But, I guess I could make an exception for her:kitteh:.


Actually I'm inventing a penis enlargement machine, perhaps I can reconfigure it to become a penis creator.


----------



## cinnabun

RetroVortex said:


> That would cause the Ne-pocolypse!
> 
> (Sign me up! :crazy


:kitteh: Ne-pocolypse would help the world! Destroying all non ne-users one at a time. Mwahahaha.


----------



## cinnabun

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Actually I'm inventing a penis enlargement machine, perhaps I can reconfigure it to become a penis creator.


I applaud you good sir. This will appease sluts everywhere.


----------



## RetroVortex

xdollie. said:


> :kitteh: Ne-pocolypse would help the world! Destroying all non ne-users one at a time. Mwahahaha.


Let us create a perfect world together then my queen! roud: 
<3

*causes untold destruction upon the world*


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible

hammersklavier said:


> There's an @hammersklavier for every pretty girl on this forum!


How about the ugly ones? Seems kinda unfair since not everybody can be as beautiful as me.


----------



## cinnabun

maythefouthbewithyou said:


> How about the ugly ones? Seems kinda unfair since not everybody can be as beautiful as me.


----------



## daleks_exterminate

xdollie. said:


> I actually just like the D and the D only...
> 
> But, I guess I could make an exception for her:kitteh:.



so do I, so this exception is going both ways.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

maythefouthbewithyou said:


> How about the ugly ones? Seems kinda unfair since not everybody can be as beautiful as me.


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible

How about @hammersklavier and @zombiefishy ? I could see that happening.


----------



## knife

@hammersklavier @maythefouthbewithyou could definitely be a thing too


----------



## Doctor Sleep

xdollie. said:


> @_Hakase smevel_ & @_amoon_
> 
> 
> Could cut the sexual tension with a knife.


----------



## RetroVortex

Daleks_exterminate said:


> Realisation:
> 
> everyone should think the gods that @xdollie and I are NOT lesbians, because if we were, we'd obviously win PerC's cutest couple and there would be no hope for the rest of you.
> 
> that is all.


You forgot the full stop.
And yes. It is pretty fortunate. 
(Gives the rest of us a CHANCE! (in hell... :laughing)


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible

Daleks_exterminate said:


> Realisation:
> 
> everyone should think the gods that @xdollie and I are NOT lesbians, because if we were, we'd obviously win PerC's cutest couple and there would be no hope for the rest of you.
> 
> that is all.


----------



## cinnabun

Daleks_exterminate said:


> Realisation:
> 
> everyone should think the gods that @xdollie and I are NOT lesbians, because if we were, we'd obviously win PerC's cutest couple and there would be no hope for the rest of you.
> 
> that is all.


Everyone fails at my mention...


You're a kinky INTP, giiirl, I like your ass.

Meaning I like you...but I also like dat ass too:kitteh:.


----------



## knife

I would give an arm and a leg for a night with @xdollie. Heck, I even put the full stop in, haha


----------



## cinnabun

hammersklavier said:


> I would give an arm and a leg for a night with @_xdollie._ Heck, I even put the full stop in, haha


----------



## RetroVortex

hammersklavier said:


> I would give an arm and a leg for a night with @_xdollie._ Heck, I even put the full stop in, haha


Who wouldn't! :wink:
(A total babe, our @xdollie. is! roud


----------



## Mr. Meepers

Aquamarine said:


> Let the kitnappings begin!


Hear that @_Infermiera_? As soon as you come back, you will be kitty-napped hehehe >:3




Torai said:


> Oh, you think you can best me at cuddling? I'll have you know that I'm a master cuddler smotherer.
> 
> Or is that evil laugh for something else entirely that completely went over my head?


Hey, no one, and I mean no one, can beat me at cuddling smothering. I am the master 



Daleks_exterminate said:


> I guess if you're smart, witty, cleaver, funny, a little nerdy, adventurous and cute (and male minus Dollie), I'd be willing to be @_Daleks_exterminate_ and @______________


We all know that by male, you mean a gender neutral eevee :wink:



Daleks_exterminate said:


> Realisation:
> 
> everyone should *think* the gods that @xdollie and I are NOT lesbians, because if we were, we'd obviously win PerC's cutest couple and there would be no hope for the rest of you.
> 
> that is all.


Think the gods?

Well you should *thank* the Gods that you have never seen @_Infermiera_ and I together, because there is no way anyone, including you too could even hope to compete :crazy::kitteh:


xdollie. said:


> Everyone fails at my mention...


 @_xdollie._ Meep, not me :wink: I <3 you enough to know that you are a woman and women have periods :crazy:


----------



## Dabbling

FePa said:


> ...I was a Flower of the mountain yes when I put the rose in my hair like theAndalusian*girls used or shall I wear a red yes and how he kissed me under the*Moorish Wall*and I thought well as well him as another and then I asked him with my eyes to ask again yes and then he asked me would I yes to say yes my mountain flower and first I put my arms around him yes and drew him down to me so he could feel my breasts all perfume yes and his heart was going like mad and yes I said yes I will Yes. "
> 
> And once you do it...
> That's how the answer would be. ..
> 
> 
> J


*gulps audibly*

Breathe.

NO...it wouldn't be like that! You'd do as I told you! :laughing: 

*sighs*

You Fi idiot...


----------



## knife

xdollie. said:


>


R-really?


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Obviously @_Daleks_exterminate_ and @hammersklavier because were both NT sexkittens :kittehAnd open to others joining)


----------



## knife

Daleks_exterminate said:


> Obviously @Daleks_exterminate and @Hammersklaiver because were both NT sexkittens :kitteh:
> (And open to others joining)


Yep ~ like @xdollie. and @Kitty.diane and @Mr. Meepers (we like NF sexkittens)


----------



## cinnabun

hammersklavier said:


> Yep ~ like @_xdollie._ and @_Kitty.diane_ and @_Mr. Meepers_ (we like NF sexkittens)


An Eevee, a kitty, and a doll...kinky.


----------



## Mr. Meepers

xdollie. said:


> An Eevee, a kitty, and a doll...kinky.


*A naked, submissive, highly sexual eevee :wink:


----------



## knife

Mr. Meepers said:


> *A naked, submissive, highly sexual eevee :wink:


How about a naked submissive highly sexual Sith Lord? *breath*


----------



## daleks_exterminate

I'm clothed, bratty & argumentative. What you going to do about it?


----------



## knife

Daleks_exterminate said:


> I'm clothed, bratty & argumentative. What you going to do about it?


Holds out hand *clothes fly off* You are now totally naked.

Me: "You want to have sex with me and @Mr. Meepers and @xdollie. and @Kitty.diane" *breath*

@Daleks_exterminate: "I want to have sex with @hammersklavier and @Mr. Meepers and @xdollie. and @Kitty.diane"

You are now ready to be sexed up :tongue:


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Ooooh


----------



## phony

@Wellsy and all of his relatives...


----------



## Mr. Meepers

hammersklavier said:


> How about a naked submissive highly sexual Sith Lord? *breath*


 We would make the perfect team for a Queen @xdollie. :wink:




Daleks_exterminate said:


> I'm clothed, bratty & argumentative. What you going to do about it?


I'm just gonna spoiler this


* *





Well, I am pretty sure that there is a section of porn called "Clothed Female, Naked Male" and there are bratty fetishes, and this all falls under the submissive "male" fantasy, so, you are hott :wink: Plus argumentative/opinionated shows a smart, strong personality, which is also sexy ^__^

All in all, the only thing I could do about it is become very attracted to you


----------



## cinnabun

This thread has spiralled out of control LOL. Orgies galore!


----------



## Artemis 2x4

hammersklavier said:


> @Salihah well @Bugs is for sure--we ENTPs are irrepressible flirts :wink:


May I ask why?


----------



## knife

Salihah said:


> May I ask why?


It's the Ne -- and we don't get tongue-tied trying to express it the way INTPs tend to


----------



## Artemis 2x4

hammersklavier said:


> It's the Ne -- and we don't get tongue-tied trying to express it the way INTPs tend to


I wonder if this goes to ENFPs too.................and geez! Tone down the Ne then! -__- XP


----------



## knife

Salihah said:


> I wonder if this goes to ENFPs too.................and geez! Tone down the Ne then! -__- XP


Ti is a control freak. It either is in control or is scared away by the sheer awesome of the Ne, haha


----------



## Artemis 2x4

hammersklavier said:


> Ti is a control freak. It either is in control or is scared away by the sheer awesome of the Ne, haha


Lol.......................XP


----------



## daleks_exterminate

hammersklavier said:


> ti is a control freak. It either is in control or is scared away by the sheer awesome of the ne, haha


hey now.....


----------



## knife

Daleks_exterminate said:


> hey now.....


Well mine is :wink:


----------



## daleks_exterminate

hammersklavier said:


> Well mine is :wink:


You mock my Ti and then you wink at me? psssssh.


----------



## Artemis 2x4

hammersklavier said:


> Well mine is :wink:


Ti can be annoying................but not as annoying as Te.


----------



## Artemis 2x4

Daleks_exterminate said:


> You mock my Ti and then you wink at me? psssssh.


You both have Ti...............................-__-


----------



## knife

Daleks_exterminate said:


> You mock my Ti and then you wink at me? psssssh.


:wink::wink::wink:


----------



## knife

Salihah said:


> You both have Ti...............................-__-


...and Ne. And by extension, Si and Fe.


----------



## daleks_exterminate

hammersklavier said:


> :wink::wink::wink:


stop it!


----------



## Artemis 2x4

hammersklavier said:


> ...and Ne. And by extension, Si and Fe.


Si is before Fe? Damn..................means you guys are more in touch with emotions extending to outside people.................


----------



## Artemis 2x4

Daleks_exterminate said:


> stop it!


Dude keep going! :3


----------



## knife

Daleks_exterminate said:


> stop it!


Who, me?


----------



## daleks_exterminate

hammersklavier said:


> Who, me?


yes you. we are never ever ever getting back together.


----------



## knife

Salihah said:


> Si is before Fe? Damn..................means you guys are more in touch with emotions extending to outside people.................


The order is all that's different:

INTP: Ti-Ne-Si-Fe
ENTP: Ne-Ti-Fe-Si

The Fe is tied to the Ti, and the Si is tied to the Ne. The inferior function is the mirror of the dominant function, and the tertiary function of the secondary.

Anyway, @_Daleks_exterminate_ is an INTP with high Ne, while right now I'm an ENTP with high Ti. So basically we're thinking alike, I'm just a little less restrained about it.


----------



## daleks_exterminate

hammersklavier said:


> The order is all that's different:
> 
> INTP: Ti-Ne-Si-Fe
> ENTP: Ne-Ti-Fe-Si
> 
> The Fe is tied to the Ti, and the Si is tied to the Ne. The inferior function is the mirror of the dominant function, and the tertiary function of the secondary.
> 
> Anyway, @_Daleks_exterminate_ is an INTP with high Ne, while right now I'm an ENTP with high Ti. So basically we're thinking alike, I'm just a little less restrained about it.


we are NOT thinking alike....


----------



## knife

Daleks_exterminate said:


> we are NOT thinking alike....


Surrrre we aren't...


----------



## knife

@_Daleks_exterminate_ 'Tis too true, haha. We want each other's bodies too much to care about other things


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Rarrrr


----------



## knife

*smooch* *smooch* *smooch*


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Pounce...


----------



## Scarab

Daleks_exterminate said:


> Pounce...


Is this an innuendo?


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Scarab said:


> Is this an innuendo?


When dealing with NTsexkittens it is. :kitteh:


----------



## Scarab

Daleks_exterminate said:


> When dealing with NTsexkittens it is. :kitteh:


Yea, being born an NT sure has brought trouble now later on in life; I'm simply irresistable. Some would say it is a blessing, but maybe it is a curse?


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Scarab said:


> Yea, being born an NT sure has brought trouble now later on in life; I'm simply irresistable. Some would say it is a blessing, but maybe it is a curse?


*pounce*. Let's get together?


----------



## Scarab

Daleks_exterminate said:


> *pounce*. Let's get together?


Obviously, the most pouncy people every -- getting together; a vortex of pouncing.


----------



## Scarab

@Daleks_exterminate How does this thread really work? Do you just randomly pair people you barely know together?


----------



## knife

@_Scarab_ Precisely.

For instance, I ship @_Scarab_ @_GoosePeelings_

Everybody knows about @_Bugs_ @_Snakecharmer_, and @_hammersklavier_ @_Daleks_exterminate_, but who knows about @_Aha_ @_xdollie._?
Also I'm wanting to ship @_hammersklavier_ @_maythefouthbewithyou_ 'cos she's cute...


----------



## daleks_exterminate

I'm also shipping @_hammersklavier_ @maythefouthbewithyou

(because he thinks she's cuter. . )


----------



## knife

Hahahahahahahahahahahahahaha

Let's just do you and me baby! @Daleks_exterminate


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Oh sorry, I'll stop meddling in your affairs with other women. Carry along then...


----------



## knife

@Daleks_exterminate Hot water, I sense I'm in...


----------



## daleks_exterminate

hammersklavier said:


> @_Daleks_exterminate_ Hot water, I sense I'm in...


Not at all. I don't own you. You don't own me


----------



## knife

I ship @Daleks_exterminate @Grandmaster Yoda (at least until she gets bored of vanilla Jedi sex)


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

hammersklavier said:


> I ship @Daleks_exterminate @Grandmaster Yoda (at least until she gets bored of vanilla Jedi sex)


Spice it up with force lightning can you hmm?


----------



## knife

Among other...artifacts...yep.


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Spice it up with force lightning can you hmm?


Yoda <3


----------



## daleks_exterminate

hammersklavier said:


> Among other...artifacts...yep.


he has 800 years or experience... What do you have?

(our xntp trio has managed to de-cute-iffy this thread... Again.)

....tell me about these "artifacts"?


----------



## knife

@Daleks_exterminate

Mmmm I have a treasure trove of Sith amulets and talismans, capable of doing dark things to you; I have Sith spellbooks and holocrons that will corrupt and end you even as you learn their knowledge; I have tomes and arcane grimoires, the _Necronomicon_; powerful ankhs of great and fell magics, all of which are at your disposal if you submit yourself to me...

Also we can play with ropes and handcuffs and whips and buttplugs and edible lingerie. Hehe


----------



## daleks_exterminate

End me as I learn about them? I don't want to die...


----------



## knife

The Sith were cruel, cruel masters.


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Would I have to call you "master"?


----------



## knife

No, I do not require such devotion from you...

...Only your body.


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Then, it's yours.


----------



## knife

*pounces* *kisses* *sexes up*


----------



## Lexicon Devil

*Which PerC Mrmbers Would Make a Cute Couple?*

@TreeBob and @PC_admin *Seeeexxxy time !!*


----------



## Scarab

Wow, impressive conversation to say the least. @hammersklavier @Daleks_exterminate


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible

hammersklavier said:


> Hahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
> 
> Let's just do you and me baby! @Daleks_exterminate


I won't mind a threesome you know..


----------



## Lexicon Devil

maythefouthbewithyou said:


> I won't mind a threesome you know..


How about a _fourth_some with @Grandmaster Yoda ?


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible

Geoffrey Felis said:


> How about a _fourth_some with @Grandmaster Yoda ?


I don't wanna go to jail.


----------



## Lexicon Devil

Oh crap. What did I just suggest. :shocked:

We only have two more years.:happy:


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible

Geoffrey Felis said:


> Oh crap. What did I just suggest. :shocked:
> 
> We only have two more years.:happy:


Two more years and the Force will be complete.


----------



## NIHM

Mr. Meepers said:


> I think it is pretty bad when even I am shocked :shocked: ... (upon further inspection, I was whored out a number of times on this thread ... which is even more shocking :shocked
> 
> Okay, real match ups:
> @Expy and @Foxical Paradox :kitteh:
> @xdollie. and @RetroVortex
> 
> 
> 
> Let me fix that for you: Mr. Meepers and *everyone* :crazy:
> So, how many people can be in a couple again? :tongue:
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love Logic:
> If Meeps AND anyone would make a cute couple, then Meeps and you would be very cute :wink:
> *snuggles* :kitteh: *then steals you before you knew what happened* :kitteh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :shocked: Lies and slander :shocked:
> By the way, did anyone tell you that you are beautiful today and everyday :wink:
> 
> 
> Proof that what you say is true:
> 
> * *


I don't know whats worse your massive flirting that a statement like "you're beautiful" made me just stare blankly at the post or that I thought "yep I'm god damn gorgeous." My vanity. :mellow:


----------



## knife

maythefouthbewithyou said:


> I won't mind a threesome you know..


Oooooooh

A @hammersklavier @maythefouthbewithyou @Daleks_exterminate threesome sounds awesome :kitteh:


Made in Tapatalk


----------



## Scarab

hammersklavier said:


> Oooooooh
> 
> A @hammersklavier @maythefouthbewithyou @Daleks_exterminate threesome sounds awesome :kitteh:
> 
> 
> Made in Tapatalk


Spectator mode enabled?


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible

Scarab said:


> Spectator mode enabled?


No,I'm really shy and emotionally crippled.


----------



## ScientiaOmnisEst

@hammersklavier, @_Daleks_exterminate_, and anyone else these two sex maniacs have roped into their game - get a room already!


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible

ScientiaOmnemEst said:


> @h_ammer_slkavier, @_Daleks_exterminate_, and anyone else these two sex maniacs have roped into their game - get a room already!


We will do nothing of this sort.


----------



## Scarab

ScientiaOmnemEst said:


> @hammersklavier, @_Daleks_exterminate_, and anyone else these two sex maniacs have roped into their game - get a room already!


I'm sure there is room for you aswell, you just have to ask them.


----------



## knife

I ship @hammersklavier @Daleks_exterminate @maythefouthbewithyou @ScientiaOmnemEst all together ... ooooooooooh, harem ... 


Made in Tapatalk


----------



## Lexicon Devil

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Spice it up with force lightning can you hmm?


Can this help with my ED?


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Geoffrey Felis said:


> Can this help with my ED?


It's the only permanent solution. However your erection may last more than 5 hours. In which case you should call a doctor, not for yourself but for your partner and any other vagina possessing entity in your immediate vicinity, someone might get hurt.


----------



## NIHM

Mr. Meepers said:


> I'm pretty sure @Jenny is Mr. and Mrs. CafeBot's daughter, so I could be matched with her
> OR I could be matched with you ;3 But I'm not sure you can handle me if I decide to be dominant :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Tis true ^__^ And she is what makes the two of us cute :3 <3 Now, I just need to kidnap her so that we can be together <3 (or she can kidnap me, I'm good either way <3)


I don't think you can handle all this Mr. Fluffy.


----------



## knife

I wonder if there's an @this?

Feh, never mind. @this and @that would have been amazing together, though.

How about @Aha @Owner Of A Lonely Heart?


Made in Tapatalk


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Geoffrey Felis said:


> Oh crap. What did I just suggest. :shocked:
> 
> We only have two more years.:happy:


i um....did not realise yoda was underage. I just want it make that extremely clear right now.... Did NOT know...


----------



## daleks_exterminate

hammersklavier said:


> I ship @_hammersklavier_ @_Daleks_exterminate_ @_maythefouthbewithyou_ @_ScientiaOmnemEst_ all together ... ooooooooooh, harem ...
> 
> 
> Made in Tapatalk


Im going to have to say no to that. You guys have fun though.


----------



## michaelthemessiah

Daleks_exterminate said:


> i um....did not realise yoda was underage. I just want it make that extremely clear right now.... Did NOT know...


Age is a number man who cares no one needs to know hahaha


----------



## Scarab

Daleks_exterminate said:


> i um....did not realise yoda was underage. I just want it make that extremely clear right now.... Did NOT know...


I thought he was an old sage or something, who would have guessed that he was 16; the world sure is surprising.


----------



## Lexicon Devil

Scarab said:


> I thought he was an old sage or something, who would have guessed that he was 16; the world sure is surprising.


Yoda 2.0


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible

Scarab said:


> I thought he was an old sage or something, who would have guessed that he was 16; the world sure is surprising.


You people can be deceived so easily I sometimes do it for fun.


----------



## Scarab

maythefouthbewithyou said:


> You people can be deceived so easily I sometimes do it for fun.


Just as easily as I can deceive others; quite the fun world indeed.


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible

Scarab said:


> Just as easily as I can deceive others; quite the fun world indeed.


True.


----------



## Lexicon Devil

@Veggie and @Vegetables naturally. They make baby carrots. Trust me. :wink:


----------



## Veggie

Geoffrey Felis said:


> They make baby carrots. Trust me. :wink:


Are you sure that's a good (or cute) thing?


----------



## Lexicon Devil

Looks like a really ugly orange penis.:shocked:


----------



## Veggie

geoffrey felis said:


> looks like a really ugly orange penis.:shocked:


That is my love child you unintellegent swine!


----------



## Bugs

So I'm currently visiting @Snakecharmer and it's been amazing. More than I could ever wish for  Thank you PerC.


----------



## Sara Torailles

hammersklavier said:


> I ship @Scarab with @Torai with @Geoffrey Felis


If that happens, expect to see an uptick in K-Y stocks.


----------



## Morfy

Torai said:


> If that happens, expect to see an uptick in K-Y stocks.


Want bondage fanfic about me and camey


----------



## daleks_exterminate

I think @Torai and @Daleks_exterminate should cuddle!


----------



## Sara Torailles

Daleks_exterminate said:


> I think @Torai and @Daleks_exterminate should cuddle!


I apologize in advance if I get an awkward boner. :blushed:


----------



## Sara Torailles

Morfinyon said:


> Want bondage fanfic about me and camey


I may be able to do that. Just need to round you and @The Chameleon up, get you to discuss a little tiny bit about your kinks and limits, and I could fill in the blanks.


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Torai said:


> I apologize in advance if I get an awkward boner. :blushed:


Apology accepted. Cuddles anyway.


----------



## Scarab

Torai said:


> If that happens, expect to see an uptick in K-Y stocks.


:wink:


----------



## Sara Torailles

Daleks_exterminate said:


> Apology accepted. Cuddles anyway.


Well... I'm in the kind of mood where I'd be covering you in sloppy wet kisses the moment I'm able to lock my arms around you. Just wanted to let that be known.


----------



## Morfy

Torai said:


> I may be able to do that. Just need to round you and @The Chameleon up, get you to discuss a little tiny bit about your kinks and limits, and I could fill in the blanks.


alright. once she'S back :3


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Torai said:


> Well... I'm in the kind of mood where I'd be covering you in sloppy wet kisses the moment I'm able to lock my arms around you. Just wanted to let that be known.


Do they have to be sloppy?


----------



## Scarab

Daleks_exterminate said:


> Do they have to be sloppy?


...Yes. :blushed:


----------



## Sara Torailles

Daleks_exterminate said:


> Do they have to be sloppy?


No, just incredibly numerous. I can't control myself. I am a cuddleslut. :kitteh:


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Scarab said:


> ...Yes. :blushed:


Now, I'm just confused. Am I cuddling/ kissing both you AND @Torai? Lol


----------



## Sara Torailles

Daleks_exterminate said:


> Now, I'm just confused. Am I cuddling/ kissing both you AND Torai? Lol


Or maybe he's saying my kisses have to be sloppy in order to make it so he has more of me to himself...


----------



## Scarab

Daleks_exterminate said:


> Now, I'm just confused. Am I cuddling/ kissing both you AND @_torai_? Lol


Oh, I'm just spectating; don't mind me.


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Torai said:


> No, just incredibly numerous. I can't control myself. I am a cuddleslut.


I really like kissing. Deal


----------



## Morfy

Id totally hook up with Daleks as well


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Torai said:


> Or maybe he's saying my kisses have to be sloppy in order to make it so he has more of me to himself...


Oh maybe.
@Torai @Scarab @Daleks_exterminate??


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Morfinyon said:


> Id totally hook up with Daleks as well


Deal! @Morfinyon @_The Chameleon_ @_Daleks_exterminate_?


----------



## Scarab

Daleks_exterminate said:


> Oh maybe.
> @Torai @Scarab @Daleks_exterminate??


I'm totally down with that.


----------



## daleks_exterminate

@Daleks_exterminate @FakeLefty?

im just hooking up with everyone today...


----------



## Sara Torailles

Daleks_exterminate said:


> Oh maybe.
> @Torai @Scarab @Daleks_exterminate??


Is this a cuddle puddle, a threesome, or an orgy? :\


----------



## Scarab

Torai said:


> Is this a cuddle puddle, a threesome, or an orgy? :\


It will be messy, that's for sure.


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Wait! Everyone, I've got it!!
@_Torai_ @Scarab @_Morfinyon_ @_The Chameleon_ @_Daleks_exterminate_ @_FakeLefty_? 

..._​hot damn_


----------



## Morfy

Daleks_exterminate said:


> Deal! @Morfinyon @_The Chameleon_ @_Daleks_exterminate_?


:3
Well I have a lot of endurance


----------



## Scarab

Daleks_exterminate said:


> Wait! Everyone, I've got it!!
> @Torai @scrabb @Morfinyon @The Chameleon @Daleks_exterminate @FakeLefty?
> 
> ..._​hot damn_


Dibs on Scarab!


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Torai said:


> Is this a cuddle puddle, a threesome, or an orgy? :\


Oh, sorry.... I don't know what I was wanting. we can just cuddle/kiss if you prefer? 
:blushed:


----------



## Sara Torailles

Daleks_exterminate said:


> Oh, sorry.... I don't know what I was wanting. we can just cuddle/kiss if you prefer?
> :blushed:


Your consideration towards my feelings really turns me on, though...

I'd be up for something wet and sticky if you are. :wink:


----------



## Scarab

Daleks_exterminate said:


> Oh, sorry.... I don't know what I was wanting. we can just cuddle/kiss if you prefer?
> :blushed:


Oh...No sodomy? :sad:


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Torai said:


> Your consideration towards my feelings really turns me on, though...
> 
> I'd be up for something wet and sticky if you are. :wink:


Hmmmm okay.  what do you have in mind...?


----------



## Sara Torailles

Daleks_exterminate said:


> Hmmmm okay.  what do you have in mind...?


How about I strip your clothes off, kiss you all over your naked body until you're practically begging for it, suck on your clit, and stick my tongue inside of your wet, tight pussy while rubbing your clit to the point of ecstasy?

Does that sound good to you? :wink:


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Torai said:


> How about I strip your clothes off, kiss you all over your naked body until you're practically begging for it, suck on your clit, and stick my tongue inside of your wet, tight pussy while rubbing your clit to the point of ecstasy?
> 
> Does that sound good to you? :wink:


Wow um.....

:blushed::blushed::blushed:


----------



## FakeLefty

Well, things are really heating up in here isn't it?


----------



## daleks_exterminate

FakeLefty said:


> Well, things are really heating up in here isn't it?


*hides*


----------



## FakeLefty

Daleks_exterminate said:


> *hides*


No need to hide. Let me just... grab my camera...


----------



## Morfy

:blushed:
can I be tied to some bed? :3


----------



## Scarab

Morfinyon said:


> :blushed:
> can I be tied to some bed? :3


*Unbuckles belt* Sure.


----------



## Sara Torailles

FakeLefty said:


> Well, things are really heating up in here isn't it?


What can I say? I enjoy people's bodies, and I intend to get every second of enjoyment I can. :wink:


----------



## Morfy

Scarab said:


> *Unbuckles belt* Sure.


o...okay then :blushed: :blushed:


----------



## FakeLefty

*sips on some whiskey while enjoying the sight of such an orgy*


----------



## Sara Torailles

FakeLefty said:


> No need to hide. Let me just... grab my camera...


Oh, we've got quite the show for you...

That is, if it's okay with @Daleks_exterminate. :wink:


----------



## FakeLefty

Torai said:


> Oh, we've got quite the show for you...
> 
> That is, if it's okay with @_Daleks_exterminate_. :wink:


I'm ready to be entertained.


----------



## daleks_exterminate

FakeLefty said:


> I'm ready to be entertained.


No.... I'm too shy. 
Besides, what if the camera steals my soul? Not a risk I'm willing to take. :wink:


----------



## Sara Torailles

Daleks_exterminate said:


> No.... I'm too shy.
> Besides, what if the camera steals my soul? Not a risk I'm willing to take. :wink:


Would you let him watch if he ditches the camera, or do you want it to be a bit more private? :wink:


----------



## FakeLefty

Daleks_exterminate said:


> No.... I'm too shy.
> Besides, what if the camera steals my soul? Not a risk I'm willing to take. :wink:


I think you'd much rather have the camera steal your soul than by my cold, unfeeling eyes. :wink:


----------



## daleks_exterminate

FakeLefty said:


> I think you'd much rather have the camera steal your soul than by my cold, unfeeling eyes. :wink:


Ill take the cold unfeeling eyes over a camera, any day.


----------



## FakeLefty

Daleks_exterminate said:


> Ill take the cold unfeeling eyes over a camera, any day.


Really? I mean there's a reason why I wear aviators. :wink:


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Torai said:


> Would you let him watch if he ditches the camera, or do you want it to be a bit more private? :wink:


Id um consider it.... But I'm not sure if I actually could do anything with someone watching without just giggling constantly....


----------



## The Chameleon

I'm liking the Chameleon/Morfinyon/Daleks! :3


----------



## daleks_exterminate

FakeLefty said:


> Really? I mean there's a reason why I wear aviators. :wink:


Maybe I want your eyes to burn through mine. :wink:


----------



## The Chameleon

Also I ship @The Chameleon / @Morfinyon / @Nyctoluna.


----------



## Sara Torailles

Daleks_exterminate said:


> Id um consider it.... But I'm not sure if I actually could do anything with someone watching without just giggling constantly....


You heard it from her. @FakeLefty, if you would be so kind...

@The Chameleon and @Morfinyon, would you be willing to put on a show for this eager gentleman and his camera? :wink:


----------



## FakeLefty

Daleks_exterminate said:


> Maybe I want your eyes to burn through mine. :wink:


Well you'd most likely freeze from my stare. :wink:


----------



## daleks_exterminate

FakeLefty said:


> Well you'd most likely freeze from my stare. :wink:


try me.


----------



## Scarab

Daleks_exterminate said:


> Id um consider it.... But I'm not sure if I actually could do anything with someone watching without just giggling constantly....


Giggling constantly...Sounds fun!

Anyway, I'm off to bed -- alone; I need to sleep.


----------



## FakeLefty

Torai said:


> You heard it from her. @_FakeLefty_, if you would be so kind...
> 
> @_The Chameleon_ and @_Morfinyon_, would you be willing to put on a show for this eager gentleman and his camera? :wink:


*Sips on whiskey*

Ready when they are.


----------



## daleks_exterminate

@Torai & @FakeLefty ....where were we? *shuts door* *closes blinds*


----------



## The Chameleon

Whaaaaaat?


----------



## Morfy

The Chameleon said:


> Whaaaaaat?


W..Well I guess...
*moves in for a kiss*
you okay with this? :blushed:


----------



## Sara Torailles

Daleks_exterminate said:


> @Torai & @FakeLefty ....where were we? *shuts door* *closes blinds*


Never mind. Get over here, and we could make you experience a night that you wouldn't want to forget. :wink:


----------



## Nyctophilia

Torai said:


> Don't worry. We hightailed the orgies. We figured that they weren't exactly "cute". :tongue:


Fair enough. Don't get me wrong though have you fun, since I'll even admit there are things I would gladly do with Cam, but not only getting into that in public but also in a cute thread is just kind of... yeah.


----------



## 7rr7s

@chimeric and Prince.


----------



## Ace Face

KindOfBlue06 said:


> @_chimeric_ and Prince.


No, no... I believe Prince is mine <3 He was in my signature for a while, therefore, I have ownership!


----------



## Ace Face

I want to ship @CaptSwan and @RobynC :3


----------



## 7rr7s

Ace Face said:


> No, no... I believe Prince is mine <3 He was in my signature for a while, therefore, I have ownership!


Pretty sure if Prince came in this thread right now and said we're all having sex, all of us would get naked right now.


----------



## Ace Face

KindOfBlue06 said:


> Pretty sure if Prince came in this thread right now and said we're all having sex, all of us would get naked right now.


----------



## daleks_exterminate

I think @Daleks_exterminate @Kitty.diane would make an adorable couple.

too bad we both have the wrong anatomy.


----------



## ai.tran.75

@hammersklavier and @Daleks_exterminate - just stating the obvious  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daleks_exterminate

ai.tran.75 said:


> @_hammersklavier_ and @_Daleks_exterminate_ - just stating the obvious
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


_....perhaps..._


----------



## knife

ai.tran.75 said:


> @hammersklavier and @Daleks_exterminate - just stating the obvious
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


...and who did you get your information from? *eying @Kitty.diane severely*


Lord of the Dark Snark


----------



## ai.tran.75

hammersklavier said:


> ...and who did you get your information from? *eying @Kitty.diane severely*
> 
> 
> Lord of the Dark Snark


You - well on the Chicago trip posts actually  



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alette

@Daleks_exterminate and @Scarab would make a lovely couple.


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Lady Lunar said:


> @_Daleks_exterminate_ and @_Scarab_ would make a lovely couple.


Hmmm why so?


----------



## Alette

Daleks_exterminate said:


> Hmmm why so?


I saw how you two were talking to each other in that one of the threads.


----------



## daleks_exterminate

A dung beetle and a dalek... _
now that sounds hawt. 

_what do you say, @Scarab?


----------



## knife

I like to pair Hobbes and Margot Tannenbaum myself 


Lord of the Dark Snark


----------



## Scarab

Daleks_exterminate said:


> A dung beetle and a dalek... _
> now that sounds hawt.
> 
> _what do you say, @Scarab?


It...It's like a dream come true! Me, with a Daleks! Even though you are made up of metal, you are still so cuddly! *Hugs*


----------



## Alette

Scarab said:


> It...It's like a dream come true! Me, with a Daleks! Even though you are made up of metal, you are still so cuddly! *Hugs*


Nice choice Scarab!


----------



## 7rr7s

@_Lady Lunar_ and @Lunar Light


----------



## NIHM

Mr. Meepers said:


> Hmmm good question. Would you like to find out, sexy? :wink:
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am pretty sure we are just joking here, but, just in case you are not, I just wanted to say that I don't think that you thinking you are gorgeous makes you vain. I mean, I am not seeing you put anyone down about their looks or anything like that ... what I am seeing is a woman who is comfortable with her body and likes the way she looks. You sound confident, not arrogant and I think that it is great that you value yourself. Now, I would say that attitude of yours (the "yep I'm god damn gorgeous") is what makes you gorgeous ^__^ (and that confidence is hot >). Although, your profile picture is very pretty and your smile in that picture is gorgeous :kitteh:, but even if I did not have any idea what you looked like, would would still be gorgeous because that confidence and your humor and personality seems to shine through and, in my experience, what makes a person seem remarkable beautiful is not how they look, but who they are and how they act. Plus, a big smile is very beautiful ^__^
> 
> So, to sum up. You don't sound vain to me and F*** yeah you are god damn gorgeous and don't let anyone tell you otherwise ^__^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What? Is that a challenge or something? Please, I could handle all of you without even trying
> 
> Scratch that. I can handle you, while being naked, without even trying :wink: (everything is better naked :crazy: for instance, naked hugs are better than hugs :kitteh: >)


LMAO well you got a smile out of me.


----------



## daleks_exterminate

@_FluffyTheAnarchist_ @vinniebob.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

@Daleks_exterminate and @Grandmaster Yoda!
That was an extraterrestrial vision!!


----------



## VinnieBob

I'm to old and crotchety let alone demented and warped, besides lady sophie the greek goddess of wisdom and myself are madly in love with each other


----------



## daleks_exterminate

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> @_Daleks_exterminate_ and @_Grandmaster Yoda_!
> That was an extraterrestrial vision!!


Well obviously we already know this and are deeply in love with one another. however, we are both intps so nothing will ever come of this until we die old and grey too lazy to go after things we want unless they come to us. :wink:


----------



## daleks_exterminate

vinniebob said:


> I'm to old and crotchety let alone demented and warped, besides lady sophie the greek goddess of wisdom and myself are madly in love with each other


Old & grouchy? 
Well then...
@Daleks_exterminate @vinniebob :wink::wink::wink:


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Daleks_exterminate said:


> Well obviously we already know this and are deeply in love with one another. however, we are both intps so nothing will ever come of this until we die old and grey too lazy to go after things we want unless they come to us. :wink:


Inferior Fe develops last therefore we will do nothing romantic until we both become old people. It will probably involve grand kids and being the best grandparents by giving them money instead of other gifts on their birthdays.


----------



## VinnieBob

Daleks_exterminate said:


> Old & grouchy?
> Well then...
> @Daleks_exterminate @vinniebob :wink::wink::wink:


quit teasing me my ol ticker can't take it


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Daleks_exterminate said:


> Well obviously we already know this and are deeply in love with one another. however, we are both intps so nothing will ever come of this until we die old and grey too lazy to go after things we want unless they come to us. :wink:


Interesting thought.
Wonder what happens in INTPx2 marriages!
super-stimulating-non-stop intellectual discussions during sex, then both die of hunger?


----------



## daleks_exterminate

vinniebob said:


> quit teasing me my ol ticker can't take it


Hahaha :laughing:


----------



## VinnieBob

besides I'm not worthy of you two


----------



## ENTrePreneur

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> Interesting thought.
> Wonder what happens in INTPx2 marriages!
> super-stimulating-non-stop intellectual discussions during sex, then both die of hunger?


Like ENTPs they don't have sex. That's boring. They'd much rather discuss theories and projects.. (this is where we differ. ENTPs much prefer to argue and debate)


----------



## daleks_exterminate

vinniebob said:


> besides I'm not worthy of you two


Of course you are!


----------



## daleks_exterminate

ENTrePreneur said:


> Like ENTPs they don't have sex. That's boring. They'd much rather discuss theories and projects.. (this is where we differ. ENTPs much prefer to argue and debate)


Ohhhh.... I am way too much of a SX/sub/possible nympho to go without sex.
no fucking way...

im im now only interested in isfjs


----------



## ENTrePreneur

Daleks_exterminate said:


> Ohhhh.... I am way too much of a SX/sub/possible nympho to go without sex.
> no fucking way...
> 
> im im now only interested in isfjs


Oh.

ok.

...


----------



## daleks_exterminate

ENTrePreneur said:


> Oh.
> 
> ok.
> 
> ...


 But then I'd get bored 

hmmm. Another sex crazed intp or entp will be great! Lol


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

ENTrePreneur said:


> Like ENTPs they don't have sex. That's boring. They'd much rather discuss theories and projects.. (this is where we differ. ENTPs much prefer to argue and debate)


hmmm... sounds like identical pairings are made in heaven.


----------



## ENTrePreneur

Daleks_exterminate said:


> But then I'd get bored
> 
> hmmm. Another sex crazed intp or entp will be great! Lol



You mean like me? :kitteh:


----------



## ENTrePreneur

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> hmmm... sounds like identical pairings are made in heaven.


Agreed. :kitteh:

Always.

And forever.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

ENTrePreneur said:


> Agreed. :kitteh:
> 
> Always.
> 
> And forever.


perfect, but alas short-lived ;P


----------



## ENTrePreneur

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> perfect, but alas short-lived ;P


Far too short lived. :/

Oh well.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

ENTrePreneur said:


> Far too short lived. :/
> 
> Oh well.


stahp agreeing with me!


----------



## ENTrePreneur

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> stahp agreeing with me!


Ok I'm sorry.

You're right, I shouldn't agree with you all the time.

I'm really sorry. I'll stop.

:kitteh:


----------



## daleks_exterminate

ENTrePreneur said:


> You mean like me? :kitteh:


I thought you were ipuninterested in sex, mr. Entrepreneur


----------



## ENTrePreneur

Daleks_exterminate said:


> I thought you were ipuninterested in sex, mr. Entrepreneur


You thought wrong. :kitteh:


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

ENTrePreneur said:


> Ok I'm sorry.
> 
> You're right, I shouldn't agree with you all the time.
> 
> I'm really sorry. I'll stop.
> 
> :kitteh:


*about to resort to violence... off to get the fly-swatter*

*gets 2 fly swatters, one for self, the other for @_Daleks_exterminate_*

Daleks, I think he is just asking to be fly-swatter spanked...


----------



## ENTrePreneur

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> *about to resort to violence... off to get the fly-swatter*


You're right.

That's the solution here. I agree. Get the fly swatter.

:kitteh:


----------



## daleks_exterminate

ENTrePreneur said:


> You thought wrong. :kitteh:



Then em sure, like you. :wink:


----------



## ENTrePreneur

Daleks_exterminate said:


> Then em sure, like you. :wink:


*raises eyebrow*


----------



## daleks_exterminate

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> *about to resort to violence... off to get the fly-swatter*
> 
> *gets 2 fly swatters, one for self, the other for @_Daleks_exterminate_*
> 
> Daleks, I think he is just asking to be fly-swatter spanked...


Deal. Spanks @ENTrePenuer with fly swatter.


----------



## The Chameleon

I ship @Expy and @Lady Lunar >:3


----------



## daleks_exterminate

I vote @Mr. Meepers & @Daleks_exterminate 

because our overly flirty asses just started dating.


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Also shipping @_Chewiebon_ & @_Iamtp_

could see so much love blossoming like a beautiful wild lilly bursting forth from its cocoon


----------



## Morfy

Daleks_exterminate said:


> I vote @Mr. Meepers & @Daleks_exterminate
> 
> because our overly flirty asses just started dating.


What really? *w*


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Morfinyon said:


> What really? *w*


Yes. We are deeply in love. He moves me like an iceberg moved the titanic. We'll get it on like donkey kong. He gave me a city to reign over. Clearly this I'd real life.

i am a sapiosexual and he does have a physics degree. lol


----------



## Morfy

Daleks_exterminate said:


> Yes. We are deeply in love. He moves me like an iceberg moved the titanic. We'll get it on like donkey kong. He gave me a city to reign over. Clearly this I'd real life.
> 
> i am a sapiosexual and he does have a physics degree. lol


Lol wat


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Morfinyon said:


> Lol wat


No. This was not for real. Lol


----------



## Morfy

Daleks_exterminate said:


> No. This was not for real. Lol


i thought so lel


----------



## Mr. Meepers

Daleks_exterminate said:


> Yes. We are deeply in love. He moves me like an iceberg moved the titanic. We'll get it on like donkey kong. He gave me a city to reign over. Clearly this I'd real life.
> 
> i am a sapiosexual and he does have a physics degree. lol


Will you marry me


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Mr. Meepers said:


> Will you marry me


If I get to rule everything? Hell yes. Wait, does this mean you're Sauron? :shocked:


----------



## Mr. Meepers

Daleks_exterminate said:


> If I get to rule everything? Hell yes. Wait, does this mean you're Sauron? :shocked:


Yes, you do 
I might be, but I will let you rule over me :wink:


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Will the ring still try to deceive me & get back to you?


----------



## smitty1977

i don't know but it'll make you invisible!


----------



## Mr. Meepers

Daleks_exterminate said:


> Will the ring still try to deceive me & get back to you?


It won't deceive you per say, but the ring will try to be near me by making you very horny for me :kitteh:


----------



## daleks_exterminate

@smitty1977 has a good point. I'd be invisible @Mr. Meepers!


----------



## Mr. Meepers

Daleks_exterminate said:


> @_smitty1977_ has a good point. I'd be invisible @_Mr. Meepers_!


You can wear it as a necklace when you want to be seen ... AND/OR you can surprise sex attack me


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Mr. Meepers said:


> You can wear it as a necklace when you want to be seen ... AND/OR you can surprise sex attack me


Oh true. That sounds nice.


----------



## smitty1977

Mr. Meepers said:


> You can wear it as a necklace when you want to be seen ... AND/OR you can surprise sex attack me


well how would i watch that?!


----------



## daleks_exterminate

smitty1977 said:


> well how would i watch that?!



You want to watch me & my eveee husband have sex? That's a little strange...


----------



## smitty1977

Daleks_exterminate said:


> You want to watch me & my eveee husband have sex? That's a little strange...


lol i'm kidding


----------



## daleks_exterminate

smitty1977 said:


> lol i'm kidding



Well.... You are a 7w6. I know how big of freaks you people are


----------



## Mr. Meepers

smitty1977 said:


> well how would i watch that?!


Well you would be able to watch me ... it would look like I was being stripped by a poltergeist


----------



## smitty1977

Daleks_exterminate said:


> Well.... You are a 7w6. I know how big of freaks you people are


kinkay!


----------



## daleks_exterminate

smitty1977 said:


> kinkay!


 little bit


----------



## smitty1977

Daleks_exterminate said:


> little bit


i have my moments. others i'm not so kinky


----------



## daleks_exterminate

smitty1977 said:


> i have my moments. others i'm not so kinky




I think I'm like that too.... But I like power games, playfulness & teasing more than most. I'm a lot to handle


----------



## snowbell

Daleks_exterminate said:


> Also shipping @_Chewiebon_ & @_Iamtp_


I've heard this mentioned a lot. What is shipping?


----------



## The Chameleon

@Morfinyon and @Expy, what an adorable fanfic that'd be! XD


----------



## daleks_exterminate

snowbell said:


> I've heard this mentioned a lot. What is shipping?


Slang for relationship. I was joking, but they never responded. :dry:


----------



## smitty1977

Daleks_exterminate said:


> I think I'm like that too.... But I like power games, playfulness & teasing more than most. I'm a lot to handle


You can't break me


----------



## daleks_exterminate

smitty1977 said:


> You can't break me


More like.... You can't break me. :tongue:


----------



## bubblePOP

I approve of @Daleks_exterminate & @Mr. Meepers 1000000%


----------



## snowbell

Daleks_exterminate said:


> Slang for relationship. I was joking, but they never responded. :dry:


So to ship someone means you'd put them in a relationship?


----------



## smitty1977

Daleks_exterminate said:


> More like.... You can't break me. :tongue:


----------



## QrivaN

snowbell said:


> So to ship someone means you'd put them in a relationship?


Yep.


----------



## Alette

Speaking of shipping. I ship @xdollie. and @KindOfBlue06 together.


----------



## daleks_exterminate

smitty1977 said:


>



Im going to make you so sorry you said that. Lol


----------



## smitty1977

Daleks_exterminate said:


> Im going to make you so sorry you said that. Lol


Good luck


----------



## daleks_exterminate

smitty1977 said:


> Good luck


Back at cha. :wink:


----------



## Nordom

Daleks_exterminate said:


> Also shipping @_Chewiebon_ & @_Iamtp_
> 
> could see so much love blossoming like a beautiful wild lilly bursting forth from its cocoon


I don't understand this sentence and am disconcerted.


----------



## smitty1977

Daleks_exterminate said:


> Back at cha. :wink:


----------



## refoT

@bubblePOP and @Chiaroscuro (chichi )

;]


----------



## Athesis

Me and myself! / narcissism :laughing:


----------



## nonstampcollector

Forever Alone.


----------



## Athesis

nonstampcollector said:


> Forever Alone.
> 
> View attachment 181770


Me too buddy... I'm going to get 14 cats:crazy:


----------



## nonstampcollector

AnonymouMaleSapien said:


> Me too buddy... I'm going to get 14 cats:crazy:


I'll take one =D


----------



## daleks_exterminate

... @iHeartCats probably likes cats boys.

i pair her with one of you.


----------



## Chiaroscuro

refoT said:


> @bubblePOP and @Chiaroscuro (chichi )
> 
> ;]


Lol! What!?


----------



## refoT

Chiaroscuro said:


> Lol! What!?



DON'T ACT SURPRISED. I can smell it. Lust. I approve.


----------



## Athesis

-


----------



## daleks_exterminate

AnonymouMaleSapien said:


> How insensitive


Im really sorry. I did not mean to be insensitive. I understand how it was though. I'll delete it.


----------



## bubblePOP

Hotaru said:


> Why not both??? You could start a trend :tongue:


 @Wontlookdown the trendsetter, who made mankinis and scarves fashionable everywhere.


----------



## Max

bubblePOP said:


> @Wontlookdown the trendsetter, who made mankinis and scarves fashionable everywhere.


Scarfkini?


----------



## smitty1977

Daleks_exterminate said:


> Depends, are you auditioning?


Audition? I'm a terrible dancer


----------



## Andromeda31

Daleks_exterminate said:


> Depends, are you auditioning?





smitty1977 said:


> Audition? I'm a terrible dancer


I like where this is going!

Am I the only one who thinks there should be a PerC bachelorette spin-off starring Daleks The Exterminator?


----------



## Chiaroscuro

@bubblePOP and @Wontlookdown

If you two knew each other IRL you would get married and live happily forever with 5 children and a barrel of cats.


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Andromeda31 said:


> I like where this is going!
> 
> Am I the only one who thinks there should be a PerC bachelorette spin-off starring Daleks The Exterminator?


Make me one 

ill troll it till my hearts content. :wink:


----------



## bubblePOP

Chiaroscuro said:


> @bubblePOP and @Wontlookdown
> 
> If you two knew each other IRL you would get married and live happily forever with 5 children and a barrel of cats.


hmmmmm. i'm not sure tbh


----------



## Andromeda31

Daleks_exterminate said:


> *Make me one*
> 
> ill troll it till my hearts content. :wink:


----------



## smitty1977

Andromeda31 said:


> I like where this is going!
> 
> Am I the only one who thinks there should be a PerC bachelorette spin-off starring Daleks The Exterminator?


giggity


----------



## Max

Chiaroscuro said:


> @bubblePOP and @Wontlookdown
> 
> If you two knew each other IRL you would get married and live happily forever with 5 children and a barrel of cats.


Pft, my cats would be my kids. Children are overrated


----------



## Kyro

@Hotaru and I, because she's so fucking cute. I need more cute in my life.


----------



## Morfy

inevitabilis said:


> @Hotaru and I, because she's so fucking cute. I need more cute in my life.


okay I can't help but SHIP THIS NOW


----------



## Golden Rose

inevitabilis said:


> @Hotaru and I, because she's so fucking cute. I need more cute in my life.


:blushed::blushed::blushed: *jumps on this ship*

Btw you're absolutely CUTE yourself, you love cats and anime and there's something rlly adorable about serious NTs ♥ Pink and black are always a great color match too~!!!!


----------



## The Chameleon

@Hotaru and @inevitabilis is my new OTP. 
pls be canon ;;


----------



## Kyro

The Chameleon:10184418 said:


> @Hotaru and @inevitabilis is my new OTP.
> pls be canon ;;


Agree, @Hotaru? 


#cutestcoupleonperc


----------



## Max

@Wontlookdown and @Wontlookdown


----------



## Kyro

Hotaru:10184370 said:


> inevitabilis said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Hotaru and I, because she's so fucking cute. I need more cute in my life.
> 
> 
> 
> :blushed::blushed::blushed: *jumps on this ship*
> 
> Btw you're absolutely CUTE yourself, you love cats and anime and there's something rlly adorable about serious NTs ♥ Pink and black are always a great color match too~!!!!
Click to expand...

There's something really cute about when you get all serious and rant and stuff! And you're so happy I love it. 

Pink & Black is our ship's colours.

Fanart? Accepted.


----------



## Golden Rose

Kyro said:


> There's something really cute about when you get all serious and rant and stuff! And you're so happy I love it.
> 
> Pink & Black is our ship's colours.
> 
> Fanart? Accepted.


Hahaha I actually really flip when I get into serious mode which can get borderline scary because I'm all like *fluff fluff fluff SERIOUS SASSY RANT fluff fluff* this kind of works for me though~ especially in mafia ;3 and I think that you're adorable because it's always cute to see serious people gettin' excited about things.

Fanart is welcome!!! ★


----------



## Kyro

Wontlookdown:10193170 said:


> @Wontlookdown and @Wontlookdown


i ship it.

it is too real.


----------



## Queen Qualia

hmmm... @_ae1905_ and _fluffyth_eanarchist, I mean @_Fluff'n'Fury_ is she wasn't already married.


----------



## ae1905

Fluff'n'Fury said:


> Please, give us your best INTJ lecture


that'll be funny...INTJs are the funniest type when they try to be logical


----------



## Max

Fluff'n'Fury said:


> Please, give us your best INTJ lecture


Meh-ow.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

ae1905 said:


> that'll be funny...INTJs are the funniest type when they try to be logical


you almost sound like @LyeLye


----------



## Max

*A) What is normal?*

@ae1905 @Fluff'n'Fury

*What is normal? ​**By Wontlookdown​*
_*Q)What is normal, in regards to personality? 
*_​
*A)* To me, there's no such thing as 'the norm'-- yes there's averages based on surveys, head counts etc, but there's no such thing as a 'normal' person. Everyone has their own quirks, good or bad, whether or not they choose to acknowledge or accept it. They are what make you, YOU. 

Imagine a clone of me? How horrible would that be?! Even I would end up detesting that, and it would be irrational and confusing-- I would get blamed for stuff they did, and vice-versa. It would hold be up both physically and mentally, and I need time to grow and develop into the person I was intended to become. No-one else.

Whether you're an ESFP, or INTJ, you should learn to embrace who you are, go against societal wishes and flourish as the person you are. Don't let the haters get you down.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Wontlookdown said:


> @_ae1905_ @_Fluff'n'Fury_
> 
> *What is normal? ​*
> *By Wontlookdown​*
> 
> _*Q)What is normal, in regards to personality?
> *_​
> *A)* To me, there's no such thing as 'the norm'-- yes there's averages based on surveys, head counts etc, but there's no such thing as a 'normal' person. Everyone has their own quirks, good or bad, whether or not they choose to acknowledge or accept it. They are what make you, YOU.
> 
> Imagine a clone of me? How horrible would that be?! Even I would end up detesting that, and it would be irrational and confusing-- I would get blamed for stuff they did, and vice-versa. It would hold be up both physically and mentally, and I need time to grow and develop into the person I was intended to become. No-one else.
> 
> Whether you're an ESFP, or INTJ, you should learn to embrace who you are, go against societal wishes and flourish as the person you are. Don't let the haters get you down.


That's probably a flourishing INTJ at the tender age of 6, before she has had a chance to develop her vocabulary )


----------



## Max

Fluff'n'Fury said:


> That's probably a flourishing INTJ at the tender age of 6, before she has had a chance to develop her vocabulary )


I wasn't trying to be a pseudo-INTJ there though. I was putting the lecture into my own words, using my own terminology. What's better than that?


----------



## ae1905

Wontlookdown said:


> @_ae1905_ @_Fluff'n'Fury_
> 
> *What is normal? ​*
> *By Wontlookdown​*
> 
> _*Q)What is normal, in regards to personality?
> *_​
> *A)* To me, there's no such thing as 'the norm'-- yes there's averages based on surveys, head counts etc, but there's no such thing as a 'normal' person. Everyone has their own quirks, good or bad, whether or not they choose to acknowledge or accept it. They are what make you, YOU.
> 
> Imagine a clone of me? How horrible would that be?! Even I would end up detesting that, and it would be irrational and confusing-- I would get blamed for stuff they did, and vice-versa. It would hold be up both physically and mentally, and I need time to grow and develop into the person I was intended to become. No-one else.
> 
> Whether you're an ESFP, or INTJ, you should learn to embrace who you are, go against societal wishes and flourish as the person you are. Don't let the haters get you down.


boring..what did I learn?...nothing

that's not a lecture, that's an opinion piece, and not an original one, at that--not even a scintilla of original thought


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Wontlookdown said:


> I wasn't trying to be a pseudo-INTJ there though. I was putting the lecture into my own words, using my own terminology. What's better than that?


Is that ENTPSpeak(TM) for "You are right, Oh Fluffy One?"


----------



## Max

ae1905 said:


> boring..what did I learn?...nothing
> 
> that's not a lecture, that's an opinion piece, and not an original one, at that


Well idc. Lectures are boring. 
Life is boring.
Opinions are boring.
Get used to it, Dude.


----------



## Max

Fluff'n'Fury said:


> Is that ENTPSpeak(TM) for "You are right, Oh Fluffy One?"


Nope, it's ENT-speak for I am who I am.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

ae1905 said:


> boring..what did I learn?...nothing
> 
> that's not a lecture, that's an opinion piece, and not an original one, at that--not even a scintilla of original thought


or a baby-INTJ sermon!:laughing:


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Wontlookdown said:


> Nope, it's ENT-speak for I am who I am.


Which proves what, to whom, and why?


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Wontlookdown said:


> Well idc. Lectures are boring.
> Life is boring.
> Opinions are boring.
> Get used to it, Dude.


ur rhymin wz mor fun


----------



## Max

Fluff'n'Fury said:


> Which proves what, to whom, and why?


Idgaf. I'm getting tired now, and I'm not in the mood to debate. Unless you're going to bring out the worst in me.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Wontlookdown said:


> Idgaf. I'm getting tired now, and I'm not in the mood to debate. Unless you're going to bring out the worst in me.


nah... let's enjoy the silence.


----------



## Max

Fluff'n'Fury said:


> nah... let's enjoy the silence.


An ENFP looking silence? You sure you an ENFP? :3


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Wontlookdown said:


> An ENFP looking silence? You sure you an ENFP? :3


nope, not feeling very extraverted at the moment.


----------



## ae1905

Fluff'n'Fury said:


> or a baby-INTJ sermon!:laughing:


if you wanna insult an INXP, just tell him he's an INTJ


----------



## Max

Fluff'n'Fury said:


> nope, not feeling very extraverted at the moment.


Why, what's up Hun?  Tell me.


----------



## ae1905

Wontlookdown said:


> Well idc. Lectures are boring.
> Life is boring.
> Opinions are boring.
> Get used to it, Dude.


ya forgot one: _you_ are boring


----------



## Queen Qualia

I didn't realize this was the criticize the poster above you thread... The three of you need to stop acting like a bunch of barbaric sensors. You should be ashamed. Accept the intuitive gifts you have been given and settle this intelligently.


----------



## Max

Did someone say sensor? 

Sent from my GT-I5500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Queen Qualia

--|-- --|--

How's that for concrete? (lol, I'm so unintuitive and in a rush to get on with my sensorial pleasures, I can't even figure out good symbols for flipping the bird...) 

Hubby dearest.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Queen Qualia said:


> I didn't realize this was the criticize the poster above you thread... The three of you need to stop acting like a bunch of barbaric sensors. You should be ashamed. Accept the intuitive gifts you have been given and settle this intelligently.


QQ, I am as civil as they come ) 
However, I am vehemently opposed to the institution of "arranged marriage", especially for those already married.


----------



## Queen Qualia

Haven't you heard? Divorce rates are significantly lower for arranged marriages.  I'm only thinking of your happiness.

(lol, when I heard that statistic being used to argue something (it wasn't arguing for arranged marriage, btw) my first thought was, it's not for lack of desire to divorce, or lack of marital problems... Most of them just obviously value family/tradition values over their own personal feelings or judgment, they don't Want to shame their culture/family with a divorce).


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Queen Qualia said:


> Haven't you heard? Divorce rates are significantly lower for arranged marriages.  I'm only thinking of your happiness.
> 
> (lol, when I heard that statistic being used to argue something (it wasn't arguing for arranged marriage, btw) my first thought was, it's not for lack of desire to divorce, or lack of marital problems... Most of them just obviously value family/tradition values over their own personal feelings or judgment, they don't Want to shame their culture/family with a divorce).


)

(yeah, and this is a separate discussion...possibly a debate... i feel very strongly about this topic... this is definitely not the thread for it, and we've derailed it enough) )


----------



## ae1905

Queen Qualia said:


> Haven't you heard? Divorce rates are significantly lower for arranged marriages.  I'm only thinking of your happiness.
> 
> (lol, when I heard that statistic being used to argue something (it wasn't arguing for arranged marriage, btw) my first thought was, it's not for lack of desire to divorce, or lack of marital problems... Most of them just obviously value family/tradition values over their own personal feelings or judgment, they don't Want to shame their culture/family with a divorce).


the solution is to choose your own spouse but empower your family, friends, acquaintances, and community to shame you mercilessly should you even look at someone else, much less separate or divorce

I call the _worst of both worlds_ solution

try it--I'd like to know if it can work


----------



## ae1905

@_Wontlookdown_

don't give up, kid, now just ignore her, she won't be able to take it, she'll wonder why you're not bugging her, she'll worry you're not interested anymore, then when she can't take it anymore, she'll _come to you_: Fluffy 101


----------



## Golden Rose

Is this turning into the romantic version of the criticize thread???


----------



## ae1905

Hotaru said:


> Is this turning into the romantic version of the criticize thread???


why, yur lookin for a date?...what's yur type, we got all kinds in here...


----------



## ai.tran.75

@Hatoruand me


----------



## Golden Rose

ae1905 said:


> why, yur lookin for a date?...what's yur type, we got all kinds in here...


The one that comes with free candy, booze and leprechauns~♬



ai.tran.75 said:


> @Hatoruand me


And her <333


----------



## ae1905

ai.tran.75 said:


> @*Hatoru*and me


 talk bout _blind_ date! :laughing:


----------



## ae1905

Hotaru said:


> The one that comes with free candy, booze and leprechauns~♬
> 
> 
> And her <333


if I find this person will you tell me why you want the leprechauns?


----------



## Golden Rose

ae1905 said:


> if I find this person will you tell me why you want the leprechauns?


Sure!!! But I might have to kill you soon afterward...


----------



## ae1905

Hotaru said:


> Sure!!! But I might have to kill you soon afterward...


is it worth it?


----------



## Golden Rose

ae1905 said:


> is it worth it?


Leprechauns are always worth it.


----------



## ae1905

Hotaru said:


> Leprechauns are always worth it.


:shocked::happy:

leprechauns comin right up...


----------



## ae1905

So I rounded up a few cuz I wasn't sure what ya like...so there's ENTP leprechaun







e

and ENFP leprechaun...









and INTJ leprechaun (and it's not hard to see why the women here think INTJs are hawt, I mean look at this little cutie)...










and finally, I brought you ENFJ leprechaun (hope ya don't mind the pipe, I'm sure he'd butt out if ya ask)











so, what next? :tongue::laughing:


----------



## J Squirrel

ae1905 said:


> and INTJ leprechaun (and it's not hard to see why the women here think INTJs are hawt, I mean look at this little cutie)...


----------



## Queen Qualia

Can't get much more perverse than a limerick. Unless it's madlibs of course.

*goes to unsubscribe from this thread for the second time today, and anything from this particular forum for the fifth time this month*

What a farce... Here I thought someone would introduce me to my soulmate here today and all I get is more self-corruption... The last time I look to any of you for romantic advices...


----------



## ae1905

btw, check out my type )


----------



## ae1905

Queen Qualia said:


> Can't get much more perverse than a limerick. Unless it's madlibs of course.
> 
> *goes to unsubscribe from this thread for the second time today, and anything from this particular forum for the fifty time this month*
> 
> What a farce... Here I thought someone would introduce me to my soulmate here today and all I get is more self-corruption...


ya gotta bf already, he don't do nothin for ya _soul_?


----------



## Queen Qualia

ae1905 said:


> btw, check out my type )




Delicious.

Check out my relationship status -- Now that you're yourself again, want to take a whack at it?


----------



## Queen Qualia

ae1905 said:


> ya gotta bf already, he don't do nothin for ya _soul_?



if you listen really carefully in the direction of Montana, you'll hear a slight crushing sound


----------



## daleks_exterminate

@that & @Daleks_exterminate. 
It's true wuv.

well mostly we just want sex. <3


----------



## ae1905

Queen Qualia said:


> Delicious.
> 
> Check out my relationship status -- Now that you're yourself again, want to take a whack at it?





Queen Qualia said:


> if you listen really carefully in the direction of Montana, you'll hear a slight crushing sound


ouch!...just the way you say that makes me cringe!..."whacking" and "crushing" may be the way souls collide in Montana, but it's all quite foreign to me, QQ 

sounds like ya still need an XSTP, to "whack" and "crush" things round the house


----------



## Queen Qualia

Yes well... We do tend to annunciate here. I means the 5% of us who aren't illiterate morons. I remember how you feel about illiteracy from one of our early encounters.

But I exaggerate. There will be no whack-taking, as I am in fact not single. I just refused to any longer refer to it as a relationship, since it is a nonrelationship, and single was the closest option to thoroughly unimpressed.

And my soul is only 15% crushed, although you wouldn't know it (backup reserves are top secret material). I am resilient. <insert manlyman icon>

Ears feel better now? Suggest, not whack. Disturb, not crush.
@ae1905 + @Queen Qualia ≠ Future

Bye bye, I have to get up at 4:30...


----------



## ae1905

Queen Qualia said:


> Yes well... We do tend to annunciate here. I means the 5% of us who aren't illiterate morons. I remember how you feel about illiteracy from one of our early encounters.
> 
> But I exaggerate. There will be no whack-taking, as I am in fact not single. I just refused to any longer refer to it as a relationship, since it is a nonrelationship, and single was the closest option to thoroughly unimpressed.
> 
> And my soul is only 15% crushed, although you wouldn't know it (backup reserves are top secret material). I am resilient. <insert manlyman icon>
> 
> Ears feel better now? Suggest, not whack. Disturb, not crush.
> @_ae1905_ + @_Queen Qualia_ ≠ Future
> 
> Bye bye, I have to get up at 4:30...


night, night, lil leprechaun


----------



## Golden Rose

*checks in*

Have y'all found the missing leprechauns for my army innocent activities???
OMG finally ae is back to INTP <333 we should throw a party~ now _that_ will induce shipping


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

ae1905 said:


> and what are your thoughts on disarranged marriages?...good, bad, pass the earplugs?


hahaha.... and yet again, I am reminded of this classic -- my husband's personal favorite )


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

ae1905 said:


> btw, check out my type )


Yaaaay!!!!! 
Hooome from the world tour!! ) Bummer, can't accuse you of irrationality anymore..


----------



## Max

I feel sick. And I had a sleep.


----------



## Alette

@Wontlookdown and @Wontlookdown seem perfect.


----------



## Max

Lady Lunar said:


> @Wontlookdown and @Wontlookdown seem perfect.


Yes, it would be deemed perfect when I'm in a narcissistic mood.


----------



## cinnabun

@Dalton & myself r bey n jay we rule these forums motherfucker.

However he regularly cheats on me with imaginary women, so our son @KindOfBlue06 incested we give things a try. It has been going rather well so far.

Our daughter @Lady Lunar and @J Squirrel had a strange human/rodent fling a while ago. Although he tries to kill us on a regular basis, I did think they were cute. What's happening with you guys now?
@Expy is our asexual donkey son but I think he'd be cute with @Mr. Meepers
@amoon pretends she's single but I hear her sneaking out every night. I think she's seeing @snowbell but I'm not sure. I ship it anyway.


----------



## lolthevoidlol

xdollie. said:


> @_Dalton_ & myself r bey n jay we rule these forums motherfucker.
> 
> However he regularly cheats on me with imaginary women, so *our son @KindOfBlue06 incested* we give things a try. It has been going rather well so far.
> 
> Our daughter @_Lady Lunar_ and @_J Squirrel_ had a strange human/rodent fling a while ago. Although he tries to kill us on a regular basis, I did think they were cute. What's happening with you guys now?
> @_Expy_ is our asexual donkey son but I think he'd be cute with @_Mr. Meepers_
> @_amoon_ pretends she's single but I hear her sneaking out every night. I think she's seeing @_snowbell_ but I'm not sure. I ship it anyway.


oh myyy~


----------



## knife

I ship @hammersklavier and @hammersklavier myself.

Yay narcissism!  


Lord of the Dark Snark


----------



## Alette

lolthevoidlol said:


> oh myyy~


It got insane.


----------



## Max

Lady Lunar said:


> It got insane.


When? In that long ship post, yesterday or under both circumstances?


----------



## pixiepearl4

I am forever alone 😢


----------



## Owner Of A Lonely Heart

pixiepear14 and Wellsy


----------



## pixiepearl4

"


----------



## Artemis 2x4

Owner Of A Lonely Heart said:


> pixiepear14 and Wellsy


Lol why?


----------



## pixiepearl4

Salihah said:


> Lol why?



My thoughts exactly cx


----------



## Artemis 2x4

pixiepearl4 said:


> My thoughts exactly cx


Lol


----------



## Animal

@_Animal_ and @_Animal_

I'm finished with humans. My passion is volcanic and your souls are made of ice. I destroy just by virtue of existing and I am still left unsatisfied and alone. Go sculpt yourselves and compete with each other. I'm fucking done.


----------



## Vayne

Lady Lunar said:


> @Vayne and @Siouxsie I ship it!


I clearly have no idea what are you talking about  

I remembered some time ago, i was paired with @DaphneDelRey lol.


----------



## CaptSwan

Animal said:


> @_Animal_ and @_Animal_
> 
> I'm finished with humans. My passion is volcanic and your souls are made of ice. I destroy just by virtue of existing and I am still left unsatisfied and alone. Go sculpt yourselves and compete with each other. I'm fucking done.


Rawrrr... Like Mount Vesubius erupting in 70 AD... That energy, passion and rawness. Simply seductive.


----------



## Catallena

Vayne said:


> I clearly have no idea what are you talking about
> 
> I remembered some time ago, i was paired with @DaphneDelRey lol.


----------



## Vayne

Siouxsie said:


>


It's a joke 

*pat pat*

i assure you, i have nothing with daphne.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Siouxsie said:


>


Where does love come from?


----------



## Deity

I ship Deity and Tom Hiddleston! What? How do you know he doesn't have an account on this website.


----------



## Vayne

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Where does love come from?


Hormones.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Vayne said:


> Hormones.


Where does family come from?


----------



## Catallena

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Where does love come from?














Vayne said:


> Hormones.


:tongue: <3


----------



## Vayne

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Where does family come from?


Social terms.


----------



## Apolo

Apolo + Apolo = ERMERGERD CUTENESS OVERLOAD...

I mean, just spitballin here....


----------



## Hei

Not close enough to anyone on PC yet to ship them


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

I will ship my ship on shipping ship's ship.


----------



## Playful Proxy

@_Swordsman of Mana_ and @_Grandmaster Yoda_

It'd be hilarious for the rest of us, at least.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Playful Proxy said:


> @_Swordsman of Mana_ and @_Grandmaster Yoda_
> 
> It'd be hilarious for the rest of us, at least.


True, I do not understand this. I need someone to explain the joke.


----------



## kevinlolwut

Me and anyone that posts after me


----------



## backdrop12

me and cafebot hmmmmmm the children well have 8D


----------



## ScientiaOmnisEst

Chrlstopher LIoyd said:


> Always the optimist.
> 
> I ship @_Loaf_ and @_Tangled In Flowers_. XD XD XD


That...could actually be kind of cute.


----------



## StarFollowed

Chrlstopher LIoyd said:


> Always the optimist.
> 
> I ship @Loaf and @Tangled In Flowers. XD XD XD







































D )

:laughing: :laughing:


----------



## daleks_exterminate

ScientiaOmnisEst said:


> That...could actually be kind of cute.



She seems so optimistic. He's so.....not. It really could be. I don't actually know either of them though. XD


----------



## Loaf

Chrlstopher LIoyd said:


> Always the optimist.
> 
> I ship @Loaf and @Tangled In Flowers. XD XD XD


Can't help being realistic (I am an ISTP afterall):tongue:


----------



## daleks_exterminate

I'm shipping myself @Lonewaer. 

I want to be the reason he looks down at his phone and smiles....and then walks into a pole. ^^


----------



## Lonewaer

Daleks_Exterminate said:


> I'm shipping myself @Lonewaer.
> 
> I want to be the reason he looks down at his phone and smiles....and then walks into a pole. ^^


Heh, that's cute. But I have way too much Se to walk into a pole while looking at my phone… sorry =p
I still want to smile because of you though ^^


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Lonewaer said:


> Heh, that's cute. But I have way too much Se to walk into a pole while looking at my pole… sorry =p
> I still want to smile because of you though ^^


Woah who said anything about you looking at your pole?_!
_


----------



## Lonewaer

Daleks_Exterminate said:


> Woah who said anything about you looking at your pole?_!
> _


GODDAMMIT, I didn't see it. I just edited it >.<


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Lonewaer said:


> GODDAMMIT, I didn't see it. I just edited it >.<


Not editing mine. Must have been all that Se. 

Or or maybe because a Frudien Slip is when you say one thing, but mean your mother..........._I mean another. _:tongue::kitteh:

I like you.:th_love:


----------



## Alette

@Undoubtedly and @Daleks_Exterminate I think they would be perfect.


----------



## The Doc

Lady Lunar said:


> @_Undoubtedly_ and @_Daleks_Exterminate_ I think they would be perfect.


I have my..._doubts._ :laughing:


----------



## 7rr7s

@devoid and @Noctis would make a hot couple.


----------



## Chesire Tower

I want to ship Grumpy Cat, Chesire Cat and Chesire Tower.


*DISCLAIMER: trolling for attention - needy Fe at work*

:blushed:


----------



## Noctis

KindOfBlue06 said:


> @_devoid_ and @_Noctis_ would make a hot couple.


Hmm, interesting


----------



## devoid

KindOfBlue06 said:


> @devoid and @Noctis would make a hot couple.


I've always wanted to be with an older virgin. Especially one who's unattractive and likes to complain about his life constantly. Makes for the best foreplay.


----------



## Noctis

devoid said:


> I've always wanted to be with an older virgin. Especially one who's unattractive and likes to complain about his life constantly. Makes for the best foreplay.


----------



## The Doc

@Luke Skywalker and @leia Organa......... Wait


----------



## Mr. Meepers

TheProphetLaLa said:


> Me and Eskimo again! XD LMFAO. I guess this isn't as much of a crack pairing as previously thought.


I have not seen posts from either of you two in a while , but I'm going to guess that people want to see you two fight Jerry Springer style and then have lots of angry, make up sex   

Edit:


Chesire Tower said:


> Why is that? XD


Because I'm too poor to pay attention 



lycanized said:


> I'm always here...for EVERYONE


<3 ^__^
lycanized and Meepers .... and EVERYONE else :kitteh:


----------



## Kurt Wagner

Sir Not Appearing In This Film said:


> @Luke Skywalker and @leia Organa......... Wait


Yeah, no thanks. Been there, done that. No wish to return to those times. :tongue:



Grandmaster Yoda said:


> @Luke Skywalker and Mara Jade
> I wasn't alive to see it.












We had lots of cake at the wedding.


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

@Luke Skywalker and @sweeter.than.chocolate

#noregrets


----------



## Alette

Axwell said:


> @Luke Skywalker and @sweeter.than.chocolate
> 
> #noregrets


I'm I missing something here?


----------



## Kurt Wagner

Axwell said:


> @Luke Skywalker and @sweeter.than.chocolate
> 
> #noregrets


//gif game


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

Luke Skywalker said:


> //gif game


----------



## Theobruh

Luke Skywalker said:


> //gif game


continuing that gif game...


----------



## Kurt Wagner

sweeter.than.chocolate said:


> continuing that gif game...


I'll play along. I like STC.


----------



## Theobruh

Luke Skywalker said:


> I'll play along. I like STC.


stealing an idea from @_J Squirrel_, but whatever :kitteh:


----------



## The Doc

Luke Skywalker said:


> I'll play along. I like STC.


----------



## The Doc

sweeter.than.chocolate said:


> stealing an idea from @_J Squirrel_, but whatever :kitteh:


----------



## Theobruh

Sir Not Appearing In This Film said:


>


----------



## Wellsy

@atamagasuita and @Nabbit

Just cause


----------



## septic tank

Wellsy said:


> @*atamagasuita* and @*Nabbit*
> 
> Just cause


I don't think I could handle her vagina causing flash floods in my apartment on a daily basis.


----------



## atamagasuita

Wellsy said:


> @*atamagasuita* and @*Nabbit*
> 
> Just cause


LOL is nabbit a guy?? I thought he is a GIRL. sorry Nabbit.


----------



## Wellsy

atamagasuita said:


> LOL is nabbit a guy?? I thought he is a GIRL. sorry Nabbit.


They is vagine as far as i know.


----------



## atamagasuita

Wellsy said:


> They is vagine as far as i know.


I dont like another vagina. i have my own. i want dick


----------



## atamagasuita

Nabbit said:


> I don't think I could handle her vagina causing flash floods in my apartment on a daily basis.


LOL. same. Wellsy is fucking weird trying to pair us. maybe shes got some lesbian fetish


----------



## SgtPepper

atamagasuita said:


> LOL. same. Wellsy is fucking weird trying to pair us. maybe shes got some lesbian fetish


Wellsy _*is*_ a fetish.


----------

